# [LPF] Bats in the Belfry



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

Another grand adventure for those of the Living Pathfinder Group.

Judge: GlassEye
DM: HolyMan
Start Date: Nov. 17th 2010
Finish Date: Feb. 22nd 2011

Charatcers:
Syladar Narthalial (Udalrich) 
Heather (Antithetist) - Last post Nov. 27th 2010
Leonion of Thunderfalls (Padreigh) - Last post Dec. 3rd 2010
Izzik Deeks (Aldern Foxglove) 
Xan Millstone (Otakkun) 
*
REPLACEMENTS:*
Ausk the Crusher (sunshadow21) -Joined Jan 5th 2011
Maia (Shayuri) -Joined Jan 5th 2011

[sblock=Experience]
Tengu Fight: 160 xp each
Octopi Fight: 80 xp each
Belfry Fight: 280 xp each
Poison Dart trap: 100 xp each[/sblock]
[sblock=Loot]
Tengu Fight: misc coin + gear 
Octopi Fight: 1 gem  value = 200gp
Bat Fight & trap: ???
Loot Total for adventure: here[/sblock]

[sblock=Recap]
Syladar Narthalial (Udalrich)
Completed the whole adventure so these totals are easy.

XP: Encounter 620 + Time 686 = 1,306 XP (congrats)
GP: Encounter 760 + Time 588 = 1,348 GP

Izzik Deeks (Aldern Foxglove)
Completed the whole adventure so these totals are also easy.

XP: Encounter 620 + Time 686 = 1,306 XP
GP: Encounter 760 + Time 588 = 1,348 GP

Xan Millstone (Otakkun)
Last post Feb. 2nd 2011

XP: Encounter 520 + Time 546 = 1,066 XP
GP: Encounter 660 + Time 468 = 1,128 GP

Ausk the Crusher (sunshadow21)
Joined - Jan. 5th 2011

XP: Encounter 460 + Time 343 = 803 XP
GP: Encounter 520 + Time 294 = 814 GP

Maia (Shayuri)
Joined - Jan. 5th 2011

XP: Encounter 460 + Time 343 = 803 XP
GP: Encounter 520 + Time 294 = 814 GP

Heather (Antithetist)
Last Post Nov. 27th 2010

XP: Encounter 160 + Time 70 = 230 XP
GP: Encounter 240 + Time 60 = 300 GP

Leonion of Thunderfalls (Padreigh)
Last post Dec. 3rd 2010

XP: Encounter 160 + Time 140 = 300 XP
GP: Encounter 240 + Time 120 = 360 GP

*DMCs *
HolyMan = 5.46
GlassEye = 1.40

Total = 6.86 (98 days times 0.07)[/sblock]

Notable Additions to Living World:

- Bell Tower 5 blocks from Dunn Wright Inn
- Rizo bellringer of said tower
- Red Bill Gang - Tengu thugs with distinct marking on their beaks (Work for the Phoenix)
- brand found on treasure chest unknown (potentially could lead to another adventure as owner comes looking for those who took his chest)


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

You hurry out into the dark night with only the words of a tired old bell ringer for information on what's going on. 

"Bats in the Belfrey" he had said and mentioned midnight, which is only about an hour away. And that is why your haste. What will happen at midnight, or do you need to reach it by midnight? Easy it is but five blocks away and the street lamps light your way.

Waiting for the others to gather outside the inn you all stand about wondering who should lead the way.

[sblock=OOC] marching order can be by twos if you wish but there are 5 of you counting the eidolon. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 18, 2010)

Izzik emerges with Aressa on his heels and skips back away from the eidolon holding up a finger, "Not now love, business to attend to."  The sphinx eidolon hisses at him, but moves back into the shadows - lest she alarm some passer by - muttering darkly.

The handsome young summoner glances about seeking the Belfry in question, five blocks away the man had said.  He really hoped he was not going to have to return to ask for directions, it would lack a certain style and he had always been unconvinced by the maxim style over substance - except when applied to decorating.

[sblock=Marching Order]Aressa up front Izzik in the middle.  If there look to be normal folks about Aressa try to duck into the shadows.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 18, 2010)

OOC: Everyone know local DC10
_


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 18, 2010)

Leonion leaves the tavern in a hurry, almost running into the summoner.

"I beg your pardon, I should pay better attention to where I am running", he says. "Are you off to that belfry as well?"

[sblock=ooc]Can't roll on Knowledge:Local, since I don't have that skill. [/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 18, 2010)

Next to exit the tavern is quite possibly the last patron that anybody would have expected (or hoped) would join in with this jaunt. Heather lurches out into the night, propping herself up on her staff with one hand as the other clutches an open and half-empty bottle of wine. She raises it and takes a swig from the bottle, stepping crabwise over to join the others.

"You must be my fellow bat enthusiasts?" she asks sweetly, raising her face to scrutinise Izzik, Aressa and Leonion in turn; each of them gets a momentary unsettling glimpse of wide blue eyes, one wandering and twitching as the other stares right through them, before her face is averted once more. 









*OOC:*


Heather would prefer not to be in the van or rearguard, other than that, no preference on marching order. Let's say 4th? But I'm easy.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 18, 2010)

Izzik turns to the newcomers wearing a sheepish smile, "I am indeed, Izzik Deeks by the way, and my fluffy shadow skulking familiar is Aressa," he nods over to a darker spot in the shadows - which growls.  "Anyway I'm just assessing the swiftest route to the belfry..."

As Heather approaches he nods, "That we are, they have a great deal of dramatic potential - especially at midnight - personally I'm hoping for blood sucking vampire death bats, but I'd settle for fiendish bats.  I shall be seriously displeased if he just got a bat in his hair and had a fit of the heebie-jeebies."

The young summoner scratches his chin, "Have we done introductions?" he points to himself, "Izzik, Aressa, and what do you two fine personages go by?"

In the shadows Aressa rolls her eyes and sighs loudly.


----------



## udalrich (Nov 18, 2010)

"Blood sucking vampire bats? That sounds exciting!"  Syldar then remembers that not everyone knows her.  The elf introduces herself, "I am known as Syldar, seeker of knowledge and singer of stories."  She pauses for effect, then continues, "also, capable with a bow."  

[sblock="Marching Order"]Syldar, being an archer, does not want to be in the front line.  So long as someone is in front of her, she won't try to get further back in the marching order.  So she probably ends up about 3rd.[/sblock]
[sblock="Padreigh"]You can make DC 10 knowledge checks untrained.  1d20+ int mod[/sblock]
[sblock="Knowledge(Local)"] 1d20+7.  What tag to you use for the dice roll?  And is there a help page that indicates what tags you can use?  HolyMan can roll it if he wants to speed things up.[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Nov 18, 2010)

"So far, nothing interesting" mutters Xan as he continues his patrol, mounting lazily on his eidolon.

It had been quite a boring day, and the halfling felt his blood boiling for some action. He couldn't help but frown at these thoughts though, boring was _safe_ after all.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Otakkun's character is not with the group btw, he is on patrol. So I have marching order as:

Aressa (need hide in shadows role plz)
20 ft.
Leonion & Izzik
5ft.
Heather & Syldar

If this is alright and it seems Izzik knows the way. So a follow me (or following him)post is in order. And in your next post everyone please give me a combat block with HP/ACs/CMB&CMD/ spells for the day/Abilities list and so on, especially for the eidolons. And I will advance the thread as you head down the block.

Also please feel free to use the EnWorld Dice roller or Invisible Castle, or mix and match I know some rolls are better when done on IC. [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 19, 2010)

"I am Leonion, a servant of the lord Helerion", Leonion introduces himself with a slight bow and a smile. "I personally would have no problems with just normal bats, because that would mean that no real danger threatens this community. But should it be worse, I shall of course try my best to defeat it."



udalrich said:


> [sblock="Padreigh"]You can make DC 10 knowledge checks untrained. 1d20+ int mod[/sblock]




[Sblock=OOC] I keep forgetting that rule for some reason ... Thanks for reminding me[/Sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 19, 2010)

Heather raises her head once more to peer searchingly at Izzik for a moment, struck by what appear to be some genuine good manners. _There's_ something she hasn't come across in a while. "Heather," she introduces herself after a moment, her tone guarded. "Shall we be on our way? Lest midnight should come and go and we find no bats at all, but only pumpkins."

[sblock=Heather Quick Stats]Heather, Human Witch 1
*Initiative* +2 *Perception* +3

*AC* 12; touch 12; flat-footed 10
*Fort* +2 *Ref* +2 *Will* +3 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
*CMB* -1 *CMD* 11
*HP* 8/8
*Speed* 30'

*Hexes* (DC 15) Evil Eye, Healing

*Spells* 
*Level 0* (DC 15) Detect Magic, Guidance, Message
*Level 1* (DC 16) Charm Person (DC 17), Ill Omen, Sleep (DC 17)

*Consumables*
47.4 gp
20x Bolt
1 pint oil

*Conditions*
-[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 19, 2010)

Izzik nods, "Yes I believe I recall the way now, follow me!  Aressa you follow me in front of me."  With that Izzik makes for the belfry briskly with Aressa moving on ahead.

When they get within a block of the tower Izzik motions Aressa over to him and chants briefly casting _mage armor_ upon the eidolon.

[sblock=Aressa]
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Medium Quadruped;  Speed 40 ft.
HP  11;  AC 18 (2 dex, 2 natural armor, 4 mage armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 16
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0 
Attack: 2 claws +4 (1d6+2), 1 bite +3 1d6+2
Evolutions: Bite, limbs(legs)(2),Claws,Improved Damage(claws), Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Acrobatics 6, Perception 4, Sense Motive 4, Stealth 6
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells[/sblock]


[sblock=Izzik]

Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 20
Speed 30 ft.
HP  9;  AC 15 (2 dex, 3 studded leather armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 13
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1 
Attack: Short Spear Melee -2 (1d6-2), or Short Spear Thrown +2 (1d6-2)
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Light
Spells Known: Mage Armor, Rejuvinate Eidolon
Spells Slots: 2/3
Feat: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning
Skills: Bluff 10, Diplomacy 10, K.Arcana 5, Spellcraft 5, Use Magic Device 9
Special: Summon Monster 1 (8/day), Link, Share Spells[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 19, 2010)

"Onwards then", Leonion agrees. He draws his warhammer, readies his shield and follows Izzik and his eidolon.

[sblock=Quick stats]
*Initiative* +1 *Perception* +5
*AC* 19; touch 11; flat-footed 18
*Fort* +5 *Ref* +1 *Will* +5 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
*CMB* 2 *CMD* 13 *HP* 11/11
*Speed* 20'
*Resistance* (Acid, Cold, Electricity) 5

*Spells* 
*Level 0* Detect Magic, Create Water, Detect Poison
*Level 1* Bless , Shield of Faith, Cure Lt. Wounds

*Spell-like ability*: Daylight (1/day)

*Attacks:*
MW Alchemical Silver Warhammer: Attack: +03 Damage: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3
Javelin: Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2
Dagger: Attack: +02 Damage: 1d4+2, Crit: 19-20/x2
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 19, 2010)

"Let there be bats!"  Syldar moves out with the group.

[sblock=Syldar quick stats]Syldar 
Str 14, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 8, Cha 14
Medium Elf, Speed 30'
HP 8, AC 16 (touch 13, FF 13)
Init +5, Perception +1
For +0, Ref +5, Will +1
Ranged Attack: Longbow +3 1d8 (+1/+1 within 30')
Melee Attack: Spear: +2 1d8+3

Bardic Music (6/6 rounds)
Level 0 Spells: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound
Level 1: Grease, Silent Image
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 19, 2010)

[sblock="OOC Out of town"]I'll be out of town this weekend and unable to post until Sunday night.  If a combat starts and you need her actions, she will probably start bardic music (Inspire Courage +1) then start shooting her bow.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] NP thanks for the heads up and combat procedure (it is about to come in handy  [/sblock]

The group heads off at a rather normal pace following Aressa's skulking in the shadows. They make it only two blocks from the Dunn Wright Inn when suddenly Leanan the crow startles everyone including it's master by cawing loudly in alarm and then taking flight.

It circles upward and as some of the group follows it's flight they see the glint of metal and the shape of men on the roof top above.

"Watch out! Ambush!" Leonion calls out seeing the sharp tipped arrows pointed towards the group and the sphinx ahead. The crow lands atop a fountain and gives a beady eyed look to the group as if to say "Your Welcome".

A cry rises up from the shadowy forms and they step alittle forward to fire and everyone sees them for what they truly are in the lamp light of the street. They each have the body of a man and wear simple dark clothing, but they have a head of a bird, like a big crow, and each has a red tipped beak and shortbow in hand. And then they start to caw much as Leanan just did and let their arrows loose.

*************************************************

And finally his patrol is over, and none to soon, because Xan and his eidolon have worked a long day. As he turns down towards the tavern he heard about in this area of town he wonders if the stories are true about the place.

And then he hears a crow's caw, and remembers that it means there will be trouble if you believe in those superstitions. And a moment later he hears other caws like a flock of crows and knows they diffently mean trouble. The Red Bill Gang is out and have found a target.
_
[sblock=Rolls]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2772381/ - stealth
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2772387/ - group perception
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2772388/ - Tengu init
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2772392/ - group init
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2772481/ - forgot Xan init sorry[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  none/none
Tengu1            15   9  s.bow/none
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   8  staff/none
Tengu2            15   9  s.bow/none
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15   9  s.bow/none
Aressa            14  11  none/none
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Updated and ready no surprise round mostly everyone was aware. Roof top is about 15' above the ground and each square is 5'. The "F" circle is for familiar as "L" was taken by a PC. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 20, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I realize I'm well down in init, actions will only change if Izzik takes significant damage or if an easier way up to the roof is revealed.  Izzik moves and the readies an action to dismiss Aressa if she fails to climb up.[/sblock]

Slower to react than his fellows Izzik runs around to the far side of the building (*G9*) pressing close to the wall hoping for cover from the roof.

"See if you can get up there Aressa, otherwise we're fish in a barrel."  The summoner says bracing himself.  

Aressa grins evilly and attempts to scramble up her master before tackling the wall taking care to chose the path with most grips offered aiming for the corner of the roof (*H9*).

Watching her progress Izzik readies to dismiss her if she fails to ascend.

[sblock=Climb]Aressa's speed is 40 so she can climb 10 ft with a single check, I'm hoping that scrambling up Izzik will make the first check easier - which should count for 20ft. of movement.  Trying to take the easiest route, etc.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aressa]
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Medium Quadruped;  Speed 40 ft.
HP  11;  AC 18 (2 dex, 2 natural armor, 4 mage armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 16
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0 
Attack: 2 claws +4 (1d6+2), 1 bite +3 1d6+2
Evolutions: Bite, limbs(legs)(2),Claws,Improved Damage(claws), Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Acrobatics 6, Perception 4, Sense Motive 4, Stealth 6
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells[/sblock]

[sblock=Izzik]
Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 20
Speed 30 ft.
HP  9;  AC 15 (2 dex, 3 studded leather armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 13
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1 
Attack: Short Spear Melee -2 (1d6-2), or Short Spear Thrown +2 (1d6-2)
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Light
Spells Known: Mage Armor, Rejuvinate Eidolon
Spells Slots: 2/3
Feat: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning
Skills: Bluff 10, Diplomacy 10, K.Arcana 5, Spellcraft 5, Use Magic Device 9
Special: Summon Monster 1 (8/day), Link, Share Spells 		[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 21, 2010)

Syldar clears her throat, and then begins to sing about the imminent victory.  

"Alerted by the bravest of crows, the ambush of crow-men we did expose,
now charge forth and slay, that we might win the day."

Continuing her song, she raises her bow to point at the roof.

[sblock="Knowledge check"]Knowledge(local) to identify the Tengu: 18 If that is the wrong knowledge, please substitute the appropriate modifier.

Actions: standard to start bardic performance, not an action for the knowledge check

Used 1 round of bardic performance
[/sblock]

[sblock="Bonuses for everyone"]Anyone who can hear Syldar gains a +1 morale bonus on saves vs. charm or fear, and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 22, 2010)

With the crow-men still cawing like a flock of ruffled birds Leanan looks on ready should her mistress need her. 

The sining of the elvish bard gives a good counterpoint to the cries of the Tengu and Xan wonders where it is coming from even as it gives him hope against The Red Bill Gang.

[sblock=OOC] Xan is up, and can hear the singing. [/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Result] You have heard rumors of The Red Bill Gang. They are theives who break into homes or ambush late night travelers. They are exclusively made up of Tengu and each has a red tip to the beak on it's face. [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 22, 2010)

Leonion moves quickly towards the wall to spoil the tengus' aim, trying to protect as much of his body as he can with his shield by holding it angled up over his head. He puts his warhammer away and prepares himself to reach for one of his javelins next.

[sblock=ooc]Actions: Sheathe weapon and move to K8[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 22, 2010)

Realizing who the assailants must be, Syldar works this information into her song.

"Tengu up on high, do naught be thieve and lie"


----------



## Otakkun (Nov 23, 2010)

_"I guess I should've stayed quiet..." _

With that thought in mind, Xan quickly dismounts and takes out his crossbow and moves to better position himself, hoping for a better view of what's happening.

A quick mental command later and his eidolon is climbing to the roof, intent on taking the fight to the tengu.

"Stop this inmediately!, GUARDS!" He shouts with as much authority in his voice as he is able to muster.

[sblock=Actions]
Xan: Dismount, move to B-9, draw crossbow.
Eidolon: Climb H-13

Climb check for Eidolon. (1d20+2=21) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

An arrow cracks against the cobblestones as the tengu take aim at Aressa, probably thinking the "winged" creature is more a threat. They seem to ignore the call for he guards and almost you can hear laughter in their cawing.

OOC: Heather is up.


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 23, 2010)

"We came for bats, not... what are you supposed to be, anyway? Pigeons?" Heather mocks snidely. "Off with you, we have no time to indulge your squawking."

With that she begins chanting something in the Aklo tongue. The cadence sounds rather poetic - something like a lullaby. Her hands are busy, one tracing symbols in the air as the other fishes in the pouch at her belt, retrieving something which transpires to be a live cricket, held suspended, wriggling, by one leg for a moment before she crushes it in her fist. 


[sblock=OOC]Casting Sleep, targeting a 10' radius burst centred on J11. Affects 4HD of enemies: Will save (DC 17) or fall asleep for 1 minute. Casting time is 1 round so the spell doesn't go off until Heather's turn next round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Heather Quick Stats]Heather, Human Witch 1
*Initiative* +2 *Perception* +3

*AC* 12; touch 12; flat-footed 10
*Fort* +2 *Ref* +2 *Will* +3 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
*CMB* -1 *CMD* 11
*HP* 8/8
*Speed* 30'

*Hexes* (DC 15) Evil Eye, Healing

*Spells* 
*Level 0* (DC 15) Detect Magic, Guidance, Message
*Level 1* (DC 16) Charm Person (DC 17), Ill Omen, Sleep (DC 17)

*Consumables*
47.4 gp
20x Bolt
1 pint oil

*Conditions*
-[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Rolling then adding fluff. 

[sblock=Edit] Sorry no fluff till AFg let's me know he wishes to change his actions and Antithetist rolls a concentration check:  1d20 + INT mod(DC 14). 

And Otakkun as this is an official game I have to let you know that dismounting is a move action, as drawing your weapon, so you could either dismount and move or dismount and draw, your choice. Also I took it your eidolon tried to accelerate climb adding 5 to the DC in which class it failed and is still at the bottom of the building.[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit2] Been informed I forgot to add mage armor to Aressa's AC so the attack was a miss. [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  none/none
Tengu1            15   9  s.bow/none
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
Tengu2            15   9  s.bow/none
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15   9  s.bow/none
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  11  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

*Fluff...*

The tengu rain arrows down on the group from the rooftop twenty feet in the air. And they all scatter to avoid them. Only heather is unlucky enough to get clipped by a passing arrow throwing off her concentration and she curses as her attempt to cast a spell fizzles.

Xan's eidolon tries to fast to climb the wall of the building and it fails to make any progress while Aressa has better luck. She careful picks her way using window sills and the overhang to pull herself to the roof top, right next to a red billed tengu.

*OOC: Top of Round 2*


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


Concentration 1d20+6=12, fail. Balls.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 24, 2010)

Aressa smiles evilly exposing all of her feline teeth,

*"Hello little birdies - I am going to enjoy this, your experiences may differ."*

Izzik looks up with a grin of his own, "Well that's put the sphinx among the tengu and no mistake."

*"I'm rolling my eyes, you just can't see it."*  Aressa calls back down with just the faintest hint of purr in her voice.

[sblock=OOC]I'll wait for my turn in the init to offer actions this time   Just could not resist a couple of terrible puns.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aressa and Izzik]
Aressa

Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Medium Quadruped;  Speed 40 ft.
HP  11;  AC 18 (2 dex, 2 natural armor, 4 mage armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 16
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0 
Attack: 2 claws +4 (1d6+2), 1 bite +3 1d6+2
Evolutions: Bite, limbs(legs)(2),Claws,Improved Damage(claws), Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Acrobatics 6, Perception 4, Sense Motive 4, Stealth 6
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells 		

Izzik

Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 20
Speed 30 ft.
HP  9;  AC 15 (2 dex, 3 studded leather armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 13
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1 
Attack: Short Spear Melee -2 (1d6-2), or Short Spear Thrown +2 (1d6-2)
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Light
Spells Known: Mage Armor, Rejuvinate Eidolon (lesser)
Spells Slots: 2/3
Feat: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning
Skills: Bluff 10, Diplomacy 10, K.Arcana 5, Spellcraft 5, Use Magic Device 9
Special: Summon Monster 1 (8/day), Link, Share Spells 		 		[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Nov 24, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the extra action taken. I'll just have him draw his weapon last round. With a +2 to the check it's kind of impossible for the eidolon to do a quick climb. Let's try again normally (still a far shot) [/sblock]

Frowning at the situation, Xan insists on his idea of getting his eidolon on the roof, this time more carefully. In the meantime, he takes cover from the crows behind the wagon at B-6
[sblock=Rolls]
Climb check (1d20+2=22) [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 24, 2010)

Syldar continues her song.

"It's the Red Bill Gang; for their crimes they'll hang.
Now strike them well and true; give to them their due"

Adjusting to get a clear shot, Syldar lets an arrow fly at the nearest Tengu.

[sblock="Actions"]Free: Continue bardic performance
Move or free: Move so that she is within 30 feet and her target does not have cover.  I think L7 does that, in which case it is just a 5-foot step.
Standard: Shoot bow at Tengu 4

HP: 8/8  AC: 16
Used items: Bardic performance (2/6)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

Xan's eidolon takes it's time picking it's spots and climbing to the rooftop(*H13*) and hisses and the tengu. Xan drops behind the cover of an abandoned wagon and loads his crossbow. 

Syldar's song gets better with every versus and the group really is glad for it's effect. She takes aim at one of their ambushers and misses as the agile bird-man ducks.

A gang member steps forward(*H10*) as Aressa pulls herself up on the roof. He tries to push the sphinx back off but gets a rake across the forearm for his troubles. Izzik watches as black feathers float down from above.

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
Tengu1            15  [COLOR=Red] 2[/COLOR]  s.bow/none
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
Tengu2            15   9  s.bow/none
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15   9  s.bow/none
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  11  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

OOC: Leonion and Heather are up.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

[sblock=Notes] Hmm... seems there is no AC listed for Xan's eidolon. And no BAB, CMB, CMD, listed for either eidolon. Guess this is my chance to go look deeper into these creatures. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 25, 2010)

[sblock=Eidolons]Take a look on the PFSRD HM they are on there - still using a horrible dongle thing for internet until our phoneline gets reconnected tomorrow - don't aks grr - or I'd provide a link.  Xan's eidolon's AC should be 14 - both eidolons are using the quadraped base form and are thus very similar mechanically.

Both Eidolons should have a bab of 1 a CMB of 3 and a CMD of 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Nov 25, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'll update him right away. Btw, it had it's AC and it's 14 as Aldern said. I'll add the CMD & CMB though [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 25, 2010)

"Get down here and face me in a fair fight, you craven cowards", Leonion yells.
He draws one of his javelins and throws it at the nearest tengu he can see.

[sblock=ooc]Move action: draw Javelin, Standard action: throw javelin [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 26, 2010)

Flicking blood dismissively from a claw Aressa faints towards the uninjured Tengu casually snapping her jaws at the foolish bird who tried to push her from the roof as she does so.  Smiling as its lifeless body falls from her gore covered maw she lazily turns to the next mangey crow and lashes out with her claws in a flash scowling when they meet thin air.

Izzik meanwhile moves to get within range of the nearest tengu and chants quickly attempting to _daze_ the would be assassin. (DC 15)

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Sorry my internet with this dongle thing is atroscious at the moment, extra rolls caused by it cutting out constantly and multiple refreshes, etc.  Please take the 1st roll with any given label as I will always give each a different tag line - thus any the same are misrolls.  Should be back to a decent broadband connection early next week thank goodness.[/sblock]

[sblock=Tengu 2]If Tengu 2 moves away Aressa will just direct all her attacks against Tengu 1 anyway - no difference as I am fairly certain they won't be relevant in anycase.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Izzik]Moves to target a Tengu preferably an uninjured one with daze place as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Just need Heather's actions then I will finish this round. Leonion will need to have taken a 5' step to get a shot at Tengu3 if that is alright (which I'm thinking it will be) that Tengu is wounded before Heather's turn. Only 2hp left.[/sblock]


----------



## Antithetist (Nov 27, 2010)

Tutting with exasperation as her spell is ruined, Heather looks squarely up at one of the tengu and fixes it with an angry glare, both eyes blazing right at it for a moment before the left one starts to wander again. She spits on the ground and moves to take cover by the wall.

 [sblock=OOC]Standard: Evil Eye Hex on Tengu2. It takes a -2 on Attack Rolls for 8 rounds (1 round if it succeeds at a DC 15 Will save). 

 Move: to M8 where she should hopefully be out of LoS from the tengu on top of the roof.[/sblock]

[sblock=Heather Quick Stats]Heather, Human Witch 1
*Initiative* +2 *Perception* +3

*AC* 12; touch 12; flat-footed 10
*Fort* +2 *Ref* +2 *Will* +3 (+2 vs Charm/Compulsion)
*CMB* -1 *CMD* 11
*HP* 5/8
*Speed* 30'

*Hexes* (DC 15) Evil Eye, Healing

*Spells* 
*Level 0* (DC 15) Detect Magic, Guidance, Message
*Level 1* (DC 16) Charm Person (DC 17), Ill Omen, Sleep (DC 17)

*Consumables*
47.4 gp
20x Bolt
1 pint oil

*Conditions*
-[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2010)

The group starts to dominate the battle as the tengu's element of surprise is now gone. With spell, song, and javelin they soon have the upperhand.

One tengu scrambles over the point of the roof to get cover from Leonion and his javelins. Not being able to see the holy warrior he takes aim at Slydar and misses. Aressa gets swatted at by the tengu in front of here and she grins thinking that would be the rogues only chance she won't let him get another.

Izzik dazes one crow-headed assailant and then looks for a new target for the useful spell.

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
Tengu1            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Tengu2[/COLOR]            15   [COLOR=White]9  s.[/COLOR]bow/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]hexed[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=DarkOrchid](7/8 rounds)[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15   [COLOR=Red]2[/COLOR]  s.bow/none
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  11  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Yellow]Tengu4[/COLOR]            15   9  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Yellow]dazed[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]

*OCC: Top of the third Note: Tengu3 has cover (AC 19) from Leonion and Slydar
*


----------



## udalrich (Nov 29, 2010)

Syldar continues her song.

"When they lack surprise, the Red Bills fear for their lives.
To save their feathered hide, they'll have to lose their pride."

Pressing the groups advantage, she takes a shot at the Tengu she can easily see without risking hitting one of her compatriots.  Sadly, the arrow flies harmlessly past his head.

[sblock="Actions"]Free: Continue bardic performance
Standard: Shoot bow at Tengu 4

HP: 8/8  AC: 16
Used items: Bardic performance (3/6)[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Nov 29, 2010)

(Testing using a new interface.)

[sblock="dice roller"] is anyone else having problems using the dice roller?  I can't get favorite rolls to show up in the pending rolls area. I also had to try about three times to get my attack roll to register.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 29, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Dice Roller]My saved rolls don't show up, but they always come through fine - barring stuttering internet connection problems.  My biggest bugbear with it is that it rolls can't be sblocked and take up so much room.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 29, 2010)

"Thrice-cursed cowards. Attacking from ambush and then retreating when we throw sticks and stones at you! Have you no honour at all in that lice-ridden mangy bodies!", Leonion keeps on railing, while drawing a second javelin and throwing it at the attackers. But his anger at the attackers effects his aim and the javelin goes astray, bouncing of the roof several feet away from his intended target.

[sblock=ooc] Move action: Draw Javelin, Standard action Throw Javelin at Tengu 4, as I think I have a LoS. [/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Who is up now? Since most of the time someone asks it means it's his turn I'll assume its mine, but still... [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

OOC: Nope it's Leanans'

Seeing that the group seems to have everything in control the large crow results it's feathers. It takes flight and dives at the tengu combating Aressa, no sense in them having all the fun.

OOC: Now it's Xan's turn. Aressa gains a +2 to attack on her turn.


----------



## Living PF Judge (Dec 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] As HolyMan will be out of touch for a few weeks, GlassEye will be your DM until his return. Please continue to have fun.

EDIT: Oh and Otakkun in your signature it says LFP - But we are the LPF  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Posting init order with actions performed thus far this round for three reasons.  


I can never finds the Init order, because HM has labeled it combat and I'm an idiot. 
I wanted to straighten out what was going on in my own head, and thought it might be helpful for GlassEye to.
This is now my only active game *sob* and I needs me some glacial action!  Therefore I demand 3 posts a day each and that you threaten to withdraw your local FIFA representatives bribe money unless he vote to give England the 2018 World Cup!  I don't want to have to go to Russia.  But I digress.[/sblock]

[SBLOCK=Init Order]
Round 3

Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none - Continues to sing and misses with bow.
Leanan            15   4  none/none - Aides another for Aressa vs. Tengu 2.
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none - IS UP!
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none - IS UP!
Leonion           19  11  none/none - Missed Tengi 4 with Javelin.
Heather           12   5  staff/none
Tengu2            15   9  s.bow/_hexed_(7/8 rounds)
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15   2  s.bow/none
Aressa            18  11  none/_mage armor_
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/_dazed_ [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Otakkun (Dec 2, 2010)

With his Eidolon finally in position, Xan starts his attack on the Tengu.

[sblock=Actions]
Eidolon: Charge & Pounce Tengu 3 
Claw 1: 1d20+5=25 vs AC, (1d4+2)x2 = 8 damage
Claw 2: 1d20+5=16 vs AC, 1d4+2 = 5 damage
Bite: 1d20+4=20 vs AC,  1d6+2 = 3 damage
Eidolon: confirm critical (1d20+5=19)

Xan: Crossbow bolt Tengu 2 (1d20+5=21, 1d8=4) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 2, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, I'm currently reviewing this thread and HM's adventure proposal.  I hope to have a post/update for you all soon.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2010)

Xan's cat-like eidolon tears through cloth, feathers, and flesh.  The tengu's yellow eyes widen and its red-stained beak clacks open and closed but he says nothing.  He slumps clutching at his bloody wounds and falls to the tiled roof.  The body rolls and teeters on the edge of the roof before falling into the courtyard below with a solid thud.

Xan's bolt clips the tengu in front of Aressa and in pain it makes a sound quite like a chirp.

OOC: Leonion is up.  Then Heather.

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
Tengu1            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Tengu2[/COLOR]            15   [COLOR=yellow]5  s.[/COLOR]bow/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]hexed[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=DarkOrchid](7/8 rounds)[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  11  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Yellow]Tengu4[/COLOR]            15   9  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Yellow]dazed[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Dec 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]3rd round already? In the 2nd round Leonion threw another javelin and missed [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Yep, third round.  Initiative clicked over back on the third page, post 41.  Xan's eidolon (does it have a name, by the way?) just killed off tengu1.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2010)

[MENTION=75826]Padreigh[/MENTION] You're up.
[MENTION=88443]Antithetist[/MENTION]  You can go ahead also.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2010)

Battle continues to swirl around Leonion and Heather and they stand momentarily caught off-guard.  The tengu facing Aressa gabbles a panicked question to the dazed tengu but gets no response.  He takes a step back (to J10) and fires his bow at Aressa.  The arrow barely scratches the eidolon but blood seeps from the wound on her shoulder.  The tengu crows with momentary elation.

[sblock=OOC]Ok, this may seem a bit harsh but I'm not waiting longer than 24 hours when a character's turn to act comes up.  If 24 hours passes then I'll continue to the next combatant and the character passed will be considered to be delaying until the player next posts at which point his initiative count will change.  I think this is only fair to everyone who is waiting and will hopefully keep the game moving at a reasonable pace.

Izzik & Aressa are up.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
Tengu1            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/delaying
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/delaying
[COLOR=DarkOrchid]Tengu2[/COLOR]            15   [COLOR=yellow]5  s.[/COLOR]bow/[I][COLOR=DarkOrchid]hexed[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=DarkOrchid](6/8 rounds)[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
Tengu3            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [color=yellow]10[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
[COLOR=Yellow]Tengu4[/COLOR]            15   9  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Yellow]dazed[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 6, 2010)

Aressa chuckles throatily, wearing a smile that is entirely too wide and shows entirely toop many teeth.  *"I'm going to play with your innards birdy."* She exults, before her words fade into a purr as she leaps atop the poor bird man and tears him to ribbons!

Izzik, shakes his head giving his party members an apologetic look - _eidolons, what are they like?_   Before calling up to the last lone Tengu in a friendly, if overly cheerful tone,

"Look here Beaky, the way I see it your best bet here is to surrender.  I'd rather have a nice chat with you and find out what's going on, and send you on your way to explain how bad an idea it is to attack Izzik Deeks," he pauses, "and company.  I mean things look pretty bad is all and I promise you I'm a nice fellow - famous for it.  So why not do the sensible thing and hop down here so we can get you on your way?"

[sblock=OOC]I'm all for anything that picks up the pace - PBP needs all the steroids it can get - and waiting has been killing me, lol.[/sblock]

[sblock=Daze and Diplomacy]Ah, that's a good balancing factor for Daze, makes perfect sense.  As for the diplomacy I could not find the modifier for using it in a single round, I think it was -10 in 3.5, essentially Izzik spends his action doing it.  For the record he's not lying, though I suspect the roll was too low for it to matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Living PF Judge (Dec 6, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Izzik would know that a creature, once dazed, is immune to daze for a brief time afterwards.  Feel free to edit your action if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 7, 2010)

Aressa shreds the Tengu facing her and looks rather smug as a cloud of feathers waft gently down to land in her hair and on the tiled roof surrounding her.  The sole remaining Tengu hisses at her and glares at the group.  "Think I'm a fool?  I'll get what's mine.  And I'll remember all of you!"  He whirls and with a flourish of his cloak takes off running along the roofline.  As he passes loose tiles break free and slide down the roof to topple over the edge and break with a loud crack on the paving stones below.

Begin Round 4: Syldar's action next.

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 
*GROUP EFFECT:* Inspire Courage +1 save vs fear, attack, and damage rolls

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/delaying
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/delaying
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-10  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]    [color=yellow] 10[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/[I]none[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Dec 7, 2010)

[Sblock=OOC]Leaving for a flash trip to Argentina, back next tuesday. Hopefully the hotel will have some PCs and I'll be able to post.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2010)

As the Red Bill Tengu flees 'cross precarious rooftops those below (and the eidolons) have a choice to make: do they pursue the villain?  The night is black and the dark-feathered bandit will soon be lost in shadows...

[sblock=OOC]I think we can break from initiative order until the characters make a decision concerning their course of action.  And don't feel constrained to following any one particular path.

Safe trip, Otakkun![/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 8, 2010)

Aressa and Izzik begin persueing the Tengu. Izzik staying on the ground and trying follow along as closely as possible.  Aressa bounding over the rooftops seeking to use her superior speed to get to grips with her feathery foe.


----------



## udalrich (Dec 9, 2010)

Syldar starts running off after the Tengu.  "Catch him and find out what is going on here!"  Before running off, she speaks a few arcane words, "Clúdaithe i ramhar", then dashes off.  

[sblock="Actions"]If she can see the Tengu, she casts Grease under him.  Reflex save DC 13 or fall prone.  She's hoping he also slides off the roof.  If she can't see him, she'll cast Dancing Lights and move them to where she thinks he should be.

[sblock="Grease"]Any creature in the area when the spell is cast must make  a successful Reflex save or fall. A  creature can walk within or through the area of grease at half normal  speed with a DC 10 Acrobatics  check. Failure means it can't move that round (and must then make a Reflex save or fall), while  failure by 5 or more means it falls (see the Acrobatics skill for details). Creatures that do not move on their turn  do not need to make this check and are not considered flat-footed.[/sblock]

Then she takes a move in the direction of the Tengu.

Bardic performance is not maintained.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 11, 2010)

The Tengu moves as if born to the rooftops easily navigating a steep roofline and loose tiles.  Aressa will have to really push herself to keep pace with the bandit but as she goes she finds herself faced with the obstacles the Tengu moved lightly past.

On the ground below, Izzik and Syldar run after.  With the darkness and most especially the angle caused by their lower elevation it is difficult to keep up with the Tengu and Syldar can't see the Tengu to use his _Grease_ spell.

[sblock=OOC]Chase on!  Ok, I'm going to try to run this using the chase rules from the GameMastery Guide.  I've never used them before so we'll see how it works (and if I can manage it).

Aressa can be cautious in her advance (standard action) or she can try to keep up with the Tengu (full round action).  If she chooses to be cautious she needs to succeed with one skill below, your choice (but that would mean the Tengu is pulling away).  If she wants to keep up with the Tengu she needs to make _both_ skill checks.  Aressa's greater speed will give her a +2 bonus on the skill checks she makes during the chase.
*Steeply Sloped Roof (Climb DC 10)
Crumbling Rooftop (Acrobatics DC 20)*

Izzik and Syldar (and the other characters when they resume posting) have different options since they are on the ground below.  Same as above (standard action - one check; full round action - both checks) but they have the additional option to substitute one of the skills for a Climb check of an equal DC to join the chase on the rooftops (though note that doing so will cause them to lose a little ground).
*Perception (DC 20)
Knowledge (Local) (DC 10)*

Current Standing:
Characters (G) & Eidolons (R) --> O --> O --> Tengu (R).[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-10  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]    [color=yellow] 10[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   9  s.bow/[I]none[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Before I roll I'm going to say that I find the fact that the Tengu appears to auto succeed on the skill checks very uncomfortable.  I don't object to the format, but if PCs need to make skill checks to traverse something so should NPCs imo.

I note that the Tengu are good at both skills.[/sblock]

Aressa races forward heedless of the danger, while Izzik sprints after below searching for flashes of Aressa and the Tengu as they hurtle on above.

[sblock=OOC]Going to roll Izzik's perception I realized that its not possible for him to succeed and yet I do want to spend a fullround following.  I think this chase method is a bad idea.  Why can't Aressa simply shout "this way" for example?  NPCs auto succeeding on anything during play is a bad precedent unless it is vital to the plot and even then its probably a bad idea.  

I know I do it at least once in my own adventure proposals - have rolls with predetermined results - but this is only NPCs auto failing so the PCs can be the stars which I feel is a wholly different kettle of fish.[/sblock]

[sblock=Chase Rules]The PFSRD offers chase rules which might be better used as standard since everyone can access them, I can't seem to find the ones from the Gamemastery Guide.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 11, 2010)

[sblock="OOC"]I agree with Aldern.  It appears that our options are either to fall behind or keep even, and since we can't see the Tengu, we can't make range attacks either.  So eventually he escapes as we fail rolls and fall behind or do not attempt both checks and fall behind.

Since Sildar cannot see the Tengu, she would have cast dancing lights in the general direction of where she expects him to be.  (I indicated this in the post for last turn.)  Does that show the Tengu?

While the GM can set the rules however, the GMG indicates that it's a move action, not a standard, to try a check.  That will make a difference if we see the Tengu and want to try spell casting or ranged attacks.[/sblock]

Syldar follows along, carefully picking her way among obstacles.  Above the roofs, four balls of light bounce along in the direction of the Tengu.

[sblock="Actions"]Std: Try to single move.
Free: Move dancing lights along the roof top where the Tengu is likely to be.

If it is a move action to move and the lights show the Tengu, she'll cast Grease as well.

I think it is a free action to control the lights.  All the spell says is that it does not require concentration.  At worst, it should be a move which is only a problem if the Tengu is already visible.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> Before I roll I'm going to say that I find the fact that the Tengu appears to auto succeed on the skill checks very uncomfortable.  I don't object to the format, but if PCs need to make skill checks to traverse something so should NPCs imo.




I'm sorry that you are uncomfortable with the way I've handled this.  I have a question for you: If we were playing face to face and I rolled behind a DM's screen would you question it?  In fact, the npc _did_ make his skill checks; I just made them while working on the chase scene in my living room with real dice.



			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> Going to roll Izzik's perception I realized that its not possible for him to succeed and yet I do want to spend a fullround following.  I think this chase method is a bad idea.  Why can't Aressa simply shout "this way" for example?  NPCs auto succeeding on anything during play is a bad precedent unless it is vital to the plot and even then its probably a bad idea.




Again, I'm sorry you don't like the way I'm handling the end of this encounter.  Aressa _can_ shout "this way" or something like it, and I would give you a bonus to your Perception roll.  The npc _hasn't_ auto-succeeded on anything you are assuming he has.



			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> I know I do it at least once in my own adventure proposals - have rolls with predetermined results - but this is only NPCs auto failing so the PCs can be the stars which I feel is a wholly different kettle of fish.




This could open a big discussion on the philosophy of gameplay that I really don't think is necessary to get into at this time.    



			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> The PFSRD offers chase rules which might be better used as standard since everyone can access them, I can't seem to find the ones from the Gamemastery Guide.




The chase rules on PFSRD _are_ the chase rules from the GameMastery Guide.



udalrich said:


> I agree with Aldern.  It appears that our options are either to fall behind or keep even, and since we can't see the Tengu, we can't make range attacks either.  So eventually he escapes as we fail rolls and fall behind or do not attempt both checks and fall behind.




Unless, of course, I'm _not_ out to 'cheat' and the Tengu happens to fail checks later.  If the Tengu does make his checks and the characters don't then yeah, it does appear that that would be the eventual result.  Your line of sight issues are a direct result of the decisions you made earlier in the combat; it's not fair to blame me for that.



			
				udalrich said:
			
		

> Since Sildar cannot see the Tengu, she would have cast dancing lights in the general direction of where she expects him to be.  (I indicated this in the post for last turn.)  Does that show the Tengu?




I saw that post.  The problem is distance, elevation, and darkness.  Dancing Lights will eliminate darkness as a difficulty (at least in a certain area) but because of the difference in elevation it doesn't take much distance moved before he's out of your sight (which he did on his turn during round three).  There's no way for the dancing light to follow or illuminate your target for you when you can't see your target because of the building.  A further difficulty is that taking a spellcasting action would mean you aren't chasing after the Tengu (see below).  In all fairness to you, since I hadn't posted the chase information before you posted your action for round four, you can change your action if you wish.



			
				udalrich said:
			
		

> While the GM can set the rules however, the GMG indicates that it's a move action, not a standard, to try a check.  That will make a difference if we see the Tengu and want to try spell casting or ranged attacks.




That's not exactly correct.  The exact quote from the GMG is:


			
				GMG said:
			
		

> Using the base assumption of 30-foot cards, it takes a move
> action to move through a single card. When a character exits
> from a card, he must choose one of that card’s two obstacles
> to face *as a standard action* before moving to the next card.
> ...






			
				udalrich said:
			
		

> I think it is a free action to control the lights.  All the spell says is that it does not require concentration.  At worst, it should be a move which is only a problem if the Tengu is already visible.




Since the spell doesn't indicate the type of action it seems logical to assume that it is a free action to control the lights.

It comes down to this: do you trust me to be a fair DM?  It seems the answer to that question is 'no' and that isn't much encouragement for me to continue this game.  Frankly, at this point, I feel like stepping down and letting HolyMan finish when he returns.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Ah, well that makes me much happier, but I really think rolls should be included in the thread. It honestly did not occur to me that you might have rolled elsewhere for some reason.  

But why bother putting attacks rolls in for DMs if we all trust them so much? sorry I prefer to see them and personally I'd like to explicitly state that all rolls should be made where they are visible - excluding those such as sense motive and bluff, occasionally perception, which might reveal something the PCs ought not know.  I think doing so neatly avoids a number of issues and then we don't have to trust DMs - the amount of DMs who admit they fudge, or flat out make up results to suit them always astounds me when it comes up on forums, etc.

And I am a little troubled by your use of the rules, because you are not following them as written - hence my confusion.  By my reading we make a chase check - which Aressa has +4 on - and then factor in obstacles.  So Aressa would fall one more increment behind for failing her climb, but might make up ground via the chase check.

The others being further behind should have lower dcs as they can avoid the obstacles.  Now I can see why you would exchange these for other checks in this case, but I think choosing an uncommon knowledge skill and a dc 20 perception seems a bit much, especially when you consider that you are talking about treacherous roof tops with damaged tiles, etc., by definition.

Now knowing the Tengu did roll has eased most of my worries, but I'd really prefer to use the rules as written.  Anyway, that's the last I'll say I'll be fine if you want to continue as is just expressing my opinion - why is it so hard not to sound like a douche when doing that? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> And I am a little troubled by your use of the rules, because you are not following them as written - hence my confusion.  By my reading we make a chase check - which Aressa has +4 on - and then factor in obstacles.  So Aressa would fall one more increment behind for failing her climb, but might make up ground via the chase check.




I _am_ following the rules as written.  You have the choice to move forward one or three 'cards' (I glossed this as cautious advancement or keeping up with the Tengu this round, ironically, so we wouldn't get bogged down in the rules) or perform a non chase-related action.  When you leave a particular card you have to make one or two skill checks depending on your choice of actions.  It's all movement and skill (obstacle) checks; nothing in there about 'chase checks', or making up lost ground (though you can make up lost ground if the Tengu fails checks and you make them).  I did miss that the +2 check is cumulative; my apologies for that.



			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> The others being further behind should have lower dcs as they can avoid the obstacles.  Now I can see why you would exchange these for other checks in this case, but I think choosing an uncommon knowledge skill and a dc 20 perception seems a bit much, especially when you consider that you are talking about treacherous roof tops with damaged tiles, etc., by definition.




By others are you talking about Izzik and Syldar?  I disagree that they should have lower DCs.  Sure, they can avoid the obstacles of the loose tiles and sloped roofs but they have to deal with darkness and not being able to see because of buildings and odd echoing sounds and with the fact that there isn't necessarily going to be a convenient street or alley wherever they need to go.  They are, essentially, on a _different_ chase track.  In order to keep up they have to find their way through streets that they may not know (hence the Knowledge: Local check) and deal with not being able to see their target (the Perception).  And by the chase rules, DC 20 is a standard difficulty for a check.  I think I would have been within my rights to boost that to 25 (difficult) considering the circumstances of the scene.  The only thing I've added here is the ability to get on the same chase track as the Tengu.



			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> Now knowing the Tengu did roll has eased most of my worries, but I'd really prefer to use the rules as written.  Anyway, that's the last I'll say I'll be fine if you want to continue as is just expressing my opinion - why is it so hard not to sound like a douche when doing that?




Again, I am using the rules as written.  I'm at a loss to understand how we've come up with such different readings of the same rules.  And expressing opinion is fine just be aware that to the person on the other end it may sound more like an accusation.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Here are the rules I'm looking.  Was using the wrong term btw, should be move check not chase check.  I agree you are well within your rights to set the checks for those below I'd be happy with Aressa keeps shouting so they can stay in the same general vicinity for myself since Aressa becomes weaker if she gets beyond 100 feet of Izzik and I think realistically she is the only one with a chance of catching him.

[sblock=Chase Rules]







			
				PFSRD said:
			
		

> * Chase Rules *
> 
> *The Movement Check*
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

So my understanding of the rules is that each round you,

1.) Determine where characters are on the chase track.
2.) Make a movement check with a bonus of +2 for every 5 ft. of your base speed - possibly adding your strength modifier if you choose to make a fort save which can leave you fatigued if you fail.
3.) Deal with obstacles - 1 in 3 chance of an obstacle occurring in a round, though the leader can deliberately head for them, typical dc 15, characters further back on the track can avoid these or take alternatives.
4.) Determine how many steps back or forward each character has come relative to the leader by putting together the results of their move check - relative to the leaders - and any obstacles they or the leader failed.

I think your position - forgive me if I misrepresent - is that the movement check is the check to avoid obstacles.  But the rules spell out a +12 bonus for a 30ft. speed, and obstacles only normally come up every 1 in 3 rounds.  Or perhaps you have tried to eliminate the movement check to make things simpler?

Not bothered if you are using something else, etc., but that is my understanding of the rules given in that option, and I have not rolled any movement checks, etc.

Perhaps this is a case where it makes sense for the DM to make rolls until the outcome is determined and then let us know what happens so we can post a descriptive account of our efforts?  Otherwise it could drag on for a long time.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know where that text comes from but it is not from either the GameMasteryGuide or the Pathfinder SRD.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 12, 2010)

[sblock=Link]http://www.d20pfsrd.com/gamemastering/chases

It is from the PFSRD, the first result that comes up when you search chases.  No wonder we were confused.

Blah, I say just keep rolling - you know the modifiers I am sure - until we find out what happens and let us know so we can post descriptive posts of our efforts.  Aressa goes full speed after him until he gets away.  Otherwise this could potentially take ages.

Honestly it would be a lot more practical to give up, I just can't justify it in character yet.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2010)

Loose tiles don't seem to bother Aressa in the slightest; if one foot slips she has three more to keep balance and keep moving.  The sloped roof gives her a bit of trouble but she just digs in her claws and scrambles up more by sheer force of will than any other means.  She's only needs for the Tengu to make one slight misstep so she can catch up and pounce.

Izzik wracks his brain to remember how the buildings in this area were laid out.  He hasn't spent much time off the main streets but he manages to remember (or make lucky guesses) which way he needs to go to keep in the chase.

Syldar seems to know exactly which way to go but is having difficulty in directing the dancing light where she needs it to be.  While she has keen eyesight, the light is too far and the darkness in the alleys too deep for it to benefit her much.

The Tengu continues his mad flight over the rooftops almost losing his balance as he runs across a narrow ledge (DC 15).  When he gets to a wall (DC 25) he manages to climb partway up but slips and falls.  He lands hard on the roof below.

[sblock=OOC]
AF, if you want Izzik to full out follow in round four you have to make a Perception check.  I could make it for you but I prefer you make your own checks.  Until I get a check I'm going to assume Izzik only attempts to move one 'card'.

At the end of round four these are the standings:
O --> Aressa (R), Izzik (G), Syldar (G) --> O --> Tengu (R)

Round Five:
Aressa needs to navigate through a thin ledge and/or a gap in a wall:
*Acrobatics DC 20
Escape Artist DC 15*

Izzik and Syldar need to navigate through a narrow canal and/or a rubble-strewn street:
*Swim DC 10
Acrobatics DC 15*[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-10  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]    [color=yellow] 10[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   [color=yellow]6[/color]  s.bow/[I]none[/I]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]


GlassEye said:


> I'm sorry that you are uncomfortable with the way I've handled this.  I have a question for you: If we were playing face to face and I rolled behind a DM's screen would you question it?  In fact, the npc _did_ make his skill checks; I just made them while working on the chase scene in my living room with real dice.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I'm sorry you don't like the way I'm handling the end of this encounter.  Aressa _can_ shout "this way" or something like it, and I would give you a bonus to your Perception roll.  The npc _hasn't_ auto-succeeded on anything you are assuming he has.





Earlier, the GM was using the dice roller for all of the NPC rolls, so I think we both assumed the lack of posted rolls meant that there was no roll.  I know that it didn't occur to me that it might be the result of a different GM.

It had looked like there was no way we could succeed at the chase.  If the NPCs are rolling it's possible and many of my complaints are voided.



> Your line of sight issues are a direct result of the decisions you made earlier in the combat; it's not fair to blame me for that.



I am fine with not currently having line of sight.  When I posted the turn, I was not sure if I did (and if the lack was due to barriers, distance or both).  Since Syldar would know if she could see the Tengu, I posted what she would do for either case.  Your response appeared to only address the negative case and did not say anything about what effect the lights have.  

Since (I think) the Tengu is fairly far away, possibly on the other side of the roof and may have even gone past a branch point, it's perfectly reasonable that the lights don't illuminate it.  OTOH, if the Tengu is on Syldar's side of the roof, there were other choices on where it could be and it is within range of the lights, I would expect that they would show the Tengu (until it moves).  You have a much better idea of the geography and the location of everyone than I do, so a description of why it fails (at the level of Syldar's knowledge) would be nice.  E.g., "the lights scan the rooftop, but find nothing" (probably because the Tengu is on the other side or too far away) or "the lights scan over several connected houses but find nothing" (above reasons, or the rooftops branch and the Tengu might be on a different branch).




> It comes down to this: do you trust me to be a fair DM?  It seems the answer to that question is 'no' and that isn't much encouragement for me to continue this game.  Frankly, at this point, I feel like stepping down and letting HolyMan finish when he returns.



In short, yes.  There were some misunderstandings, partly because we were assuming you were doing everything like HolyMan while you were actually doing some things in a different but also acceptable manner.

From my point, it looked like the chase was being set up so that we had our choice of how to fail.  While a GM can fiat that we fail, it's much more fun if we have some (even small) chance of success and, if we must fail, I at least would prefer a quick "and he gets away" rather than a complicated, days long scene.

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 14, 2010)

Aressa attempts to catch the Tengu by hurrying across the slippery tiles with feline ease and looming over the Tengu with a malevolent leer.  Meanwhile Izzik stops short at the thought of having to get wet and attempts to negotiate the rubble strewn street instead.

"Aressa where are you?  How warm am I?"
*
"This way idiot."

*[sblock=OOC]If Aressa can she will attack, but I don't think she can the tiles preventing a charge.  She will get next to the Tengu and hopefully finish it off with attacks of opportunity - I think she still gets the bardic music effects to right?  It was 5 rounds after it finished in 3.5 what is it in PF.[/sblock]*
*


----------



## udalrich (Dec 14, 2010)

Syldar looks at the canal and the street.  "What did they say about swimming in armor?  Sounds like a great idea to me." she says, jumping into the canal.  She starts swimming in what she hopes is the right direction, shouting out encouragement.  At least, until she realizes that shouting with your mouth under water is a bad idea.

[sblock="Bardic Music"]In pathfinder, it lasts for zero rounds after the performance ends, barring feats that Syldar does not have.  So no bonus.  [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Unless I'm totally misinterpreting the +2 cumulative to skill checks based on increased speed, Aressa would have a +8 modifier on her Escape Artist check (not counting whatever her check normally is). _EDIT: Sorry, I got confused for a moment.  +2 for each 10 feet of speed better than the baseline, not a cumulative +2 for each skill check that she faces.  So it would be +2 on all skill checks not +2 on the first, +4 on the second, +6 on the third, etc._  Also, each 'card' is a 30 ft. section so she would still be too far from the Tengu to gain AoO when he stands up unless she makes that second skill check.

Ditto what udalrich said re:bardic performance.

I'll expand this post when I'm sure I have all the necessary dice roles.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Her normal escape artist mod is +2 +2 for speed.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2010)

Syldar struggles to swim the canal.  Water soaks her clothing and weighs her down more than she expected.  Though she may have inadvertently swallowed a bit of canal water she is in no danger of drowning.

Izzik has trouble navigating the alley in the dark.  Crates are stacked nearly everywhere and where they aren't the broken boards of broken crates lie scattered.  He careens from pile to pile and into a stack that topples into his path.

Aressa flies over the rooftops like an angel of vengeance.  The thin ledge proves to be no obstacle and she takes it at speed.  She takes advantage of a gap between two walls to pull up behind the Tengu and when he falls from the wall he lands at Aressa's feet.

The Tengu leaps to his feet and snaps at Aressa with his beak.

[sblock=OOC]Since Syldar & Izzik both failed their checks they'll have to face the same obstacle they faced this turn on their next turn (unless Aressa finishes things, then the chase will be done and you can pass the obstacles automatically).  Since Aressa made both of her checks she can advance three cards though the Tengu is only two ahead.  It still takes a full round action for her to get there.  Regardless, the result is that Aressa has caught the Tengu.

When the Tengu stands he provokes an AoO from Aressa.  If she hits and does enough damage then the Tengu won't get his beak attack.

Current standings:
O --> Izzik (G), Syldar (G) --> O --> Aressa (R) + Tengu (R)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-10  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]    [color=yellow] 10[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
Tengu4            15   [color=yellow]6[/color]  none/[I]none[/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Roll Notes]Beak damage is 1d3.  No way to roll 1d3 so I chose to do 1d6 and reroll if it came up a one.  I started to do this _before_ I confirmed the critical but I remembered and changed it to a crit confirmation roll; I just forgot to uncheck that reroll ones box.  Because of that I rerolled the crit confirmation roll.  Anyway, that's the reason for the odd roll stuck in there.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 15, 2010)

Syldar concentrates on swimming.  She has little desire to learn what it is like to be a fish at the moment.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

Aressa swipes at the birdman with a claw as he rises.  His beak sinks into her flesh causing her to snarl as she flings herself upon his tearing with tooth and claw.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=Question]Is there any penalty to AC when standing up from prone?  Are you still considered prone (and thus take a -4 AC penalty)?  I couldn't find anything in the rules but I'm of the opinion that you would be considered prone until you get back on your feet.  If that's the case then Aressa would have hit the Tengu.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=Standing]Just been looking for the same thing myself.  I will cautiously say it makes sense to me that the -4 would still be in effect, but I'm really not sure about it.  It seems that standing is what provokes so it would do so when it begins and that it must begin in the prone position.  But I think its something we need to discuss.  

I don't think it'll matter too much here since I don't think Aressa's damage would have been enough to drop it.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2010)

Beginning Round Five (or is it Six?)
Once Syldar gets her stroke down she manages to swim across the canal quite easily.  She crawls out of the water and moves down the street a little ways.  Spotting a silhouette on a rooftop nearby she quickly sends her dancing lights to illuminate it just in time to see Aressa and the Red Bill Tengu trade blows.  Aressa strikes first as the Tengu stands, then the Tengu retaliates with a vicious beak strike.  Aressa's next strike sends the Tengu tumbling.

[sblock=Combat]
Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-10  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]     [color=yellow] 5[/color]  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
[color=red]Tengu4[/color]            15  [color=red]-4[/color]  none/[color=red][I]dying[/I][/color]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

Aressa casts about for an easy assent from the roof looking distinctly smug, feeling slightly worse for wear she is disinclined to risk her hide further for the moment.

Izzik picks his way carefully over to the scene giving Syldar an apologetic grin, "Ah, sorry didn't want to get wet, at least we got our bird hey?  Well done Aressa, you alright?"  He says, calling the last up to the Sphinx his tone for once devoid of humor.

When Aressa makes her way [sblock=down]if she can't find a risk free route down I'll have Izzik dismiss her and recall her next to him, which takes 1 minute.[/sblock] Izzik examines her injury tutting and places his hand upon it as he chants.

"Yttik ym leah ybab no emoc os ytterp os sehs doog os sehs!"

Light spills from Izzik's hand and laps across the eidolon's wounds which draw closed leaving nothing but healthy flesh and fur in place.  Aressa purrs loudly for a moment before catching herself flushing violently and hissing at Izzik who chuckles and winks at Syldar whispering loudly,

"See she loves me really." He continues in a normal voice, "Well I suppose we search this one and dump him in the canal?  Then we can get back to the others and head for the Belfry."

[sblock=Searching]I'm assuming Syldar has had the chance to search the Tengu before Izzik gets there, but if not for some reason Izzik searches it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aressa]
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Medium Quadruped;  Speed 40 ft. 
HP  11; BAB 1; CMB +3; CMD 15
AC 18 (2 dex, 2 natural armor, 4 mage armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 16
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0 
Attack: 2 claws +4 (1d6+2), 1 bite +3 1d6+2
Evolutions: Bite, limbs(legs)(2),Claws,Improved Damage(claws), Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Acrobatics 6, Perception 4, Sense Motive 4, Stealth 6
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells[/sblock]

[sblock=Izzik]
Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 20
Speed 30 ft.
HP  9;  AC 15 (2 dex, 3 studded leather armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 13
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1 
Attack: Short Spear Melee -2 (1d6-2), or Short Spear Thrown +2 (1d6-2)
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Light
Spells Known: Mage Armor, Rejuvinate Eidolon
Spells Slots: 1/3
Feat: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning
Skills: Bluff 10, Diplomacy 10, K.Arcana 5, Spellcraft 5, Use Magic Device 9
Special: Summon Monster 1 (8/day), Link, Share Spells         [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Standing]Did a search on the Paizo boards and came up with this response, which I think is perfect.



			
				Abraham spalding said:
			
		

> AoO's happen before the action that provokes them so you would be prone for the AoO.
> This is why you can't be tripped while getting up from prone -- you are already prone and can't fall further.
> It also explains how an AoO could disrupt the spell.  If the AoO  happened after the spell the spell would have gone off and it couldn't  be disrupted, with the AoO happening before the spell the damage can  disrupt the caster and prevent the spell from being finished.




Its not an official response, but it addresses my main concern - trip loops - and seems to make a lot of sense.  Can be found HERE[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 15, 2010)

"No problem, Izzik.  I wasn't doing so good myself."  She glances at her soaking clothes and ponders, "Do you think dripping armor looks good on me?"

Syldar then heads over to the Tengu and tries to stabilize its wounds.  "Can someone help me stop this bleeding so we can ask the bird what is going on here?"  She climbs up to the bird and starts working on the wounds.  It is clear to anyone watching that she is working on descriptions she has heard in the past and does not actually know what she is doing.

[sblock="OOC"]Syldar would like to interrogate the Tengu to see what it was doing and why.  It might take a round or two for her to get to it, but she will try to stabilize it unless dissuaded by the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

Izzik looks Syldar over appraisingly before grinning, "Ah, you elves can pull of anything.  I've often felt I should have been born an elf, afterall the world would be far better off with me in for a few centuries.  But alas I suppose I must simply burn brightly while I may."  With that he removes the Tengu's weapons and valuables, taking a feather as a souvenir, leaving the bard to her ministrations.

*"I give him another year tops, he's extremely maulable."*  Aressa adds frowning at Syldar trying to undo her hard work.


----------



## Otakkun (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm, I'm somewhat lost here. What is Xan doing ... & where? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Not much happened while you were traveling, Otakkun:  the last Tengu chose to run instead of standing and fighting.  Syldar and Izzik & Aressa chased after him.  I never stated what the other characters were doing but since we've just finished the chase we can say that Xan, Leonion, and Heather searched the Tengu bodies (and disposed of them?) and will be getting ready to head on the the bell tower as Syldar and Izzik return.  If that's ok with everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2010)

Syldar's ministrations seem less effective than she would like and blood keeps oozing from the numerous, deep, claw wounds inflicted on the Tengu by Aressa.  She does manage to bring him briefly to consciousness, though his eyes are glazed and he pants heavily.  "Phoenix... get wha' he wants... eventually."  With that odd speech he lapses back into unconsciousness and it's clear that without assistance, and quickly, the Tengu bandit will die.

[sblock=Combat]
Syldar can attempt Heal checks until the Tengu stabilizes or dies.

Combatants posted in init order 

```
[U]Character         AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Syldar            16   8  l.bow/none
Leanan            15   4  none/none
Xan               18  10  c.bow/none
Xan's eidolon     12  11  none/none
[color=red]Tengu1[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-12[/COLOR]  s.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dead[/COLOR][/I]
Leonion           19  11  none/none
Heather           12   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  staff/none
[color=red]Tengu2[/color]            15 [COLOR=red]-12  [/COLOR]s.bow/[COLOR=red]dead[/COLOR]
Izzik             15   9  none/none
[color=red]Tengu3[/color]            15 [COLOR=Red]-14[/COLOR]  s.bow/[color=red]dead[/color]
Aressa            [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  11  none/[COLOR=RoyalBlue][I]mage armor[/I][/COLOR]
[color=red]Tengu4[/color]            15  [color=red]-5[/color]  none/[color=red][I]dying[/I][/color]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

"Yeah, yeah, yeah, generic sounding avian themed doom.  Bugger off to the big bird cage in the sky Beaky."  Izzik says irreverently, never having been hugely concerned with the consequences of his actions as a rule.  Aressa snorts before recalling herself and rolling her eyes.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]We can continue to wrap this encounter up, if Syldar chooses to continue to try to save the Tengu.  Otherwise, I think you'll have to wait for HolyMan to continue/finish the adventure.  I don't have the treasure list for the Tengu and I would rather not start the next encounter only to have to hand it over in a few days time when he returns (and when we would likely still be in round one).

Thanks, it's been... interesting.  I learn a little bit more every time I attempt DMing.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Thanks bunches GE for the assist. And I will be looking into those chase rules for another adventure. Oh and am thinking up something political for Fury after visiting the Social Group. 

Hey everyone  Need a go no go to advance the thread a little bit forward. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Well in case it wasn't obvious I'm around and raring to go.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock="OOC"]I'm also around and should be online regularly.  

Syldar will continue to try to stabilize the Tengu because she wants to know more about what he is and why he was attacking them.  However, without help, she probably won't succeed at stabilizing him before he bleeds out.  Even if she does, I don't think she can get him conscious without help.  So probably he either dies or someone finishes him off: she does not have a strong moral compunction to save him.

The GM can roll Syldar's heal checks (1d20-1 vs DC 15) if that is relevant.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 24, 2010)

Syldar gets lucky and brings the Tengu around after a few minutes of quick work. While she bandaged the birdman up with pieces of it's own clothes the others finally arrive to where the chase ended.

They have a few things taken from the other three Red Bill Gang members but decided to leave the bodies where they were.

Coughing up blood from the red tipped beak the creature blinks a few times before croaking out a few words. _"You... you saved me. Why?" _Although stable and barely conscious it seems unable to move but at least it can talk.

[sblock=OOC] well 72 hours and nothing from the others. Got lucky enough (with the heal check) that we can do a little RPing till after the holidays. And whoever returns will be able to chime in. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 24, 2010)

*"So I can kill it again?"*  Aressa says hopefully, moving into the Tengu's line of sight and grinning evilly, obviously ready to spring at the slightest wrong move from the bird man.

Izzik sighs theatrically, "Aressa ripping out innards is not always the advisable course of action, though you do do it with commendable skill and enthusiasm."  Turning to the Tengu he continues,

"Look we aren't unreasonable fellows, you attacked us afterall.  But if you tell us why you did, who this Phoenix is, and what he or she wants, we'll let you live.  Can't say fairer than that can I?  Loyalty is all well and good, but its not particularly useful if your a corpse - right?"


----------



## udalrich (Dec 25, 2010)

Syldar joins in the questioning.  "I'd like to learn about this Phoenix.  But if you don't have anything to tell us, there's no reason to not let the sphinx be your 'nurse'."  Syldar smiles at Aressa.  "What do you say?"


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 26, 2010)

The Tengu looks back and forth between you all and then as if deciding something he begins to speak.

"I don't know to much just a few rumors. The Phoenix is our boss, soon he'll be everyone's boss. We need to get some coin for him so we set out looking tonight. We followed that fat curly haired human this way and were about to jump him but he ducked into that tavern so quick we missed are shot. And then all of you came running out soon after, and we had to find a mark and get whatever we could. Nothing personal really."

[sblock=OOC] Fat curly haired human = Rizo the man who told you about the Bats in his Belfry. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 26, 2010)

"Right fair enough, we're keeping your stuff to encourage honesty and justice - and because I like stuff.  But as far as I'm concerned you can live."  

Izzik looks to Syldar for objections and if there are none swiftly raps the Tengu on the head with the butt of his spear.  

"Don't want him warning any birdy buddies to get in our way tonight, and once we've got things wrapped up we can hand him over to the guard.  Lets drag him somewhere out of the way."

Aressa scowls.

[sblock=Knock Out]If we need to properly play out the knock out I'll just have Aressa charge doing nonlethal.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 26, 2010)

"Much as I would love to stay and chat, it appears we have urgent business with some other birds at the moment.  Perhaps we can chat later."

Syldar blows a kiss at the Tengu as Izzik's spear hits it on the head.

[sblock="OOC"]Syldar would love to talk with the Tengu to learn more about the Red Beak Gang (I think that's the name).  Who are they, what do they do, why do they do it, how did they meet Phoenix?  She's not interested in joining them; she just loves gaining knowledge.  She's hoping that she can come back and talk with him more after they finish whatever the problem in the Belfry is.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

After taking the tengu's weapons and a small pouch at his belt Izzik looks about. He nods his head of towards the west and then points. Syldar looks in the direction and sees the bell tower that is the groups destination.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

Izzik nods to Aressa and points to the bell tower, the eidolon sighs and lopes off ahead with Izzik following after and urging his new found colleagues to do the same.

[sblock=Loot]So what did we get?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] So your saying you take the time to sort through the contents of the pouch or do you just glance at it? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock]Check it quickly if there appears to be anything other than coins in it by weight, shape, etc.  But I'm also referring to their weapons, armor, etc.  Not that I imagine we will be taking their armor unless someone wants to upgrade.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

*Rewards*

[sblock=Experience]

Tengu Fight:

4 tengu @ 200 xp each = 800xp
divided by 5 players = 160 xp each [/sblock]

[sblock=Loot]
Each tengu has a small belt pouch full of various vaulabe odds and ends. Coins, small gems, and jewerly. = Time GP + Encounter GP - items vaule 

Each carries a dagger, shortbow, and quiver, and wears leather armor. Everyone please make an Appraise check when gathering the Tengu's equipment. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

Izzik tries to determine the items value.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

Putting the unconsious tengu's shortbow and quiver aside Izzik draws the bird man's dagger from it's sheath. 

_*whirl*_

Giving a whistle the young summoner may not know much about weapons, but he does know that this dagger is worth a lot more than a couple pieces of gold.

[sblock=OOC] You got it within 5 so you can guess that his dagger is worth around 200gp or more.  [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 28, 2010)

"Anybody want these arrows?"  Looking to see if there are others who want the arrows, Syldar resupplies her quiver.

[sblock="Loot"]Syldar's intention is to take a quick glance and cast Detect Magic.  Assuming there's nothing magical or immediately obvious as impressive and useful, she will want to get on to the bell tower.

Having seen the description of what is there now , Syldar will take as many arrows as she can fit in her quiver and otherwise carry.  (It's sad to be an archer with no arrows.)  If somebody else also wants them, she's happy to divide them evenly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 28, 2010)

"Don't know about the rest of them, but this dagger's sharper than a goosed Scarlotti Matron.  Anyone make use of it?  Of course we split all profits evenly, but for the time being?"  Izzik says holding up the blade as he walks.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Nothing of magic in the tengu's loot. Will now wait for the others I'm sorry to say. Need to know who is still around to continue.

So heads up to everyone else you will have until Mon Jan 3rd to post up that you wish to continue on. If I don't get a post I will be seeing about having a few replacement characters be in the area for the next part of the adventure. [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Dec 29, 2010)

Syldar shakes her head at Izzik.  "A dagger's not that useful to me.  I prefer shooting things from further away with my bow."  The elf looks around at the others.  "I know how to use it, but if anybody else would use it regularly, I'm happy for them to have it."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

*The Great ReStart *

It takes only a few moments for the two groups to gather back together. And when they do they have a small pile of the tengu's gear as well as some random jewels and gold.  

They also have two dead and two unconscious Red Bill Gang members that they shouldn't just leave out in the street.

"We should wait for the guard to come by," Xan states ominously with a sigh. He knows that there will be a patrol but not exactly when they could be delayed for a number of reasons it looks like it may be a long night.

 "I will stay and watch this cowardly lot with you guardsman," Leonion states crossing his arms. "You should not be out on these streets alone."

 "But the bell tower," Heather rasps in reply. "The bell ringer made mention of midnight and it is not to far off. Perhaps forty minutes or so." the witch states looking to the moon and stars to determine the time.

Xan wonders what the others are talking about and after getting an explanation he tells everyone."I think that should be investigated, but the tengu..."

"Your right guardsman. I will stay and wait for a patrol and tell them what has passed, you should accompany the others. A representative of the law may be needed." Leonion interrupts. "But who will stay with me in case just to be safe?" he asks quietly.  

"I will." Heather replies. "And with Leanan we will make three. Once the guard has come we will join up again with everyone." 

The others readily agree as the time restraint, even this unknown one, seems to be nagging at the back of their minds. 

Izzik, Arresa, Syldar, and a mounted Xan head off towards the bell tower. The young human summoner tucking the tengu's dagger in his belt just in case it is needed.

[sblock=OOC] Going to see about adding a couple others to the mix as we go. I saw where Padreigh posted his slow down, but Antitheist hasn't been around since DEC 5th. Still itis set that they could join in if they wish in the next week or so.

@Otakkun I have seen you are about just not sure what it is Xan was up to. Hope the above has cleared things for you. 

I am going to post a recruitment in the Tavern for two more players and have them join in the next scene. Please post up your characters heading away from the Heather and Leonion and walking next to a canal headed for a bridge that crosses it, and we will pick up the adventure there. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 4, 2011)

Izzik follows Aressa hurrying towards the belfry, since the fellow seemed to be in quite the state and the tengu have delayed them enough already.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

The night is cool and clear, and if it weren't for the urgency of their mission the walk would be rather pleasant. The small group follows the canal path and see a gonadal with three halflings poling it headed towards the same bridge that they are. 

On the bridge a lone figure stands against the railing looking at the reflection of the stars as they play on the water. She seems oblivious to the large figure that heads from the far side of the canal straight towards the bridge following the directions he was givin to a place called The Dunn Wright Inn.

[sblock=OOC] That should be open ended enough that if sunshadow21 or Shayuri decide not to play the two others could just be NPCs. But I think they will show. And we will march on from here. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ausk, a massive half-orc that looks like he's been through his fair share of fights, moves through the night with a clear purpose, alert for any dangers, but not much concerned about much else. Between his need to secure some cash and the strange new voices running through his head, he has plenty to consider as he heads to an inn that he has been told contains employment opportunities for himself and his flail to make a living. Those who choose to pay attention to him can see him absentmindedly petting the head of an animal tucked away in one of his pouches as he walks along.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2011)

Maia gazed down at the wobbling surface of the water below, and yet simultaneously was looking up at herself at the riot of stars above. It was like a kind of magic, but she had cast no spells. Somehow the water allowed her to look in two directions at once. She wished she could tell the others about this. She wished she could tell herself.

With a contented sigh she looked up and around, taking in the city and seeking whatever else caught the eye.


----------



## udalrich (Jan 6, 2011)

Syldar notices the two near the bridge and smiles.  "Greetings!  I am Syldar, and these," she says, nodding toward her companions, " are Izzek and Aressa.  I would love to stay and chat with you, but it appears that there are bats in the belfry and some urgency in dealing with the problem.  Would you care to come and help us?"

She smiles at them, eagerly anticipating learning who these people are.

[sblock="Status"]Since this was last updated several pages back, Syldar has used 3/6 rounds of bardic performance and no spells.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

As the group approaches and Slydar calls out a greeting. Everyone hear's...

"Oi! Wha'cha doin' Frizio? Keep up!" one of the halflings calls out to the other.

*ugh* "I'm try'n me pole is stuck or sumethin." Frizio says struggling with his long boat pole.

"Wait, what's tha..." _**SPLASH!!**_ Frizio the halfling hits the water of the canal.

"Oi! Wha'cha doin' Frizio? You can't swim?! HELP! SOMEONE HELP US!"

[sblock=OOC] Sorry uldarich I didn't want to post this yesterday would have been a hint to combat but don;t want to change the postions that is a pain LOL. SO here we go people  *ROLL INIT!!* [/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT] NUMBER 2 was Frizio he is currently 5' east (in the water) that was the walking up map sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 6, 2011)

"Don't worry!" shouts Syldar.  "We'll help you!"

[sblock="Dice roller"]Is the dice roller broken?  I've tried four different ways to roll initiative, but nothing has shown up yet.  If the GM can roll 1d20+5 for me, that would be my initiative.[/sblock]

[sblock="Stat block"]HP: 8/8
AC(T/FF): 16/13/13
Speed: 30
Bardic music: 3/6
Spells used: Level 1: 0/2

Init (from HolyMan): 23
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 6, 2011)

"Huh, we will?  Sure why not.  I like heroic, fits my face, I can do heroic!"  Izzik says, stopping with one foot in the air and spinning on his heel.  "Fear not fair..." he squints, "um, I mean poorly skilled halfling punters!  Aressa this way love."

Aressa turns back and wrinkles her nose dubiously, *"I don't like water..."*

"Because you're a kitty."  Izzik injects nodding his head agreeably.

*"I hate you so much."*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 6, 2011)

"Time to get out of the way, Alf." Ausk comments as he watches the scene on the gondola. A blur of a weasel disappears into the nearest shadows to watch the upcoming fun.

[sblock=ooc]How deep is the water or does Ausk have a way of knowing?[/sblock] 

[sblock=stat block] HP = 11/11
AC/Flat/Touch = 14/12/12
Speed = 20
Level 1 spells = 0/4 used[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2011)

Maia waves gaily at the strangers accosting her, but when the halfling falls in the water her expression turns to one of horror, and she starts running along the bridge, east, towards the fracas!

[sblock=Statblock]HP: 9/9
AC(T/FF): 12/12/10
Speed: 20
Cloak of Stars (hrs/day) 1/1
Spell Slots Remaining: Level 1: 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry sunshadow21 Ausk is new in town (if you had any ranks in know local that would be different ). I will roll Syldar's init after I post this. Can everyone go back and add in a Stat block to their above post please (and thank you).

Shayuri east or west. East is towards Ausk(and the side of the boat the halfling fell in) - West is towards the group. Just edit in the above post, plz.

Well give [MENTION=10309]Otakkun[/MENTION] a little time not sure what's up but we should wait a little.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]How clear is the water in these canals? Also, I'm not quite sure what stat block you want added.[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking in dismay at the scene, Xan quickly dismounts and starts shouting at the drowning halfling as his Eidolon jumps into the water to help. Help is on the way! Don't despair!

[sblock=Rolls]Xan & Eidolon's Initiative. Just in case, Eidolon's swim check as well. (1d20+4=17, 1d20+2=14, 1d20+6=13)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

*Round 1*

Hurrying to the waters edge Ausk sees it is dark as night and still rippling from the halflings impromptu swim. He scans the area around the boat and sees... (perception check plz.)

The others near the edge and as Xan's eidolon hits the water they decide what to do.

[sblock=OOC]
INIT Order:
Syldar 23
Ausk 22
Aressa 19
Mia 18
Xan 17
Izzik 17
Xan's eidolon 14 - currently in water
enemy 14
[/sblock]

Group is up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ausk checks out the scene more thoroughly while telling the strange voices inside his head its time to put up or shut up, asking for their help in the upcoming fray (casting guidance).


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

[sblock=Ausk] Your character notices a small dark splotch near the boat. It is even darker than the water. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 7, 2011)

"Right, I'll tag you out for a bit then Aressa, can't have you getting wet - bedraggled is a hard look to pull off for people who aren't me."  Izzik says grinning fondly at his glowering eidolon before dismissing her with a wave of his hand.

Aressa rolls her eyes, but does not disagree and seems content as she fades away - having been eyeing the dirty canal with a palpable lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2011)

OOC: Everyone goes before the the monster so waiting on first round posts from everyone but Izzik and Ausk.


----------



## udalrich (Jan 9, 2011)

"Can anybody see what's happening?" shouts Syldar.  Then she remembers that she can do something about that.  As her fingers dance through the air, she says "tánc területén a fény".  When she finishes, four spheres appear around the gondola, lighting the area.

"Hey, what's that?" she says, (probably) noting the shape in the water.  Suspecting that it is not friendly to the halfling, she draws her bow.

[sblock="Actions"]Std: casting dancing lights. The spheres have to be within a 10 foot radius area, so the can be placed at (+10, +10), (+10, -5), (-5, +10) and (-5, -5) relative to some square, since the spheres that are the furthest apart are three diagonal squares, which is 20 feet for the diameter of the region, or a 10 foot radius.  Each sphere provides lights as a torch, which is normal light for a 20 foot radius.  That lights the entire area from (-25, -25) to (30, 30), except for a bit of the corners.  If the squares in the map are 5 foot squares, that lights the entire width of the canal and both in front of and behind the gondola.  Wow, that's a complicated cantrip to explain.

Move: assuming she sees the shape in the water, she draws her bow and 5 foot steps toward the water.  Otherwise, she moves to the edge of the canal.[/sblock]

[sblock="Dice roller"]The dice roller continues to not work for me.  Syldar's perception modifier is +1.  Holyman: can you roll that for me?  Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=Udalich]I'm a bit puzzled by your problems with the dice roller.  If you are prepared to you might consider allowing myself or one of the other judges to login to your account to try it out.  That way we can fault find if it is an issue with your account or if you are doing something fundamentally wrong.

Before we try that try following a step by step guide to the dice roller - sorry if it seems patronizing at any point I would rather er on the side of caution.



After posting return to your post and hit the dice roller "button" in the bottom right hand corner.
In the window at the top of the screen enter the purpose of the roll, e.g Syldar's Initiative.
Find the dice type you want to roll, d20, d6, etc., and type in the number of that dice type you wish to roll.  For initiative for example place a 1 next to the d20 to roll 1d20.
Scroll down to the "Dice Functions" box below the dice and next to modifier select whether the modifier on your roll is going to be positive or negative by clicking on the appropriate "button" - the blue dot appears in the one you have selected.
Type your modifier for the roll into the white box next to the buttons.  For example 3 for a +3 init mod.
Ignore the rest and scroll down just past the "Dice Functions" box, hit the roll button.
Wait a few seconds and your roll should show up.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=dice roller issues]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Udalich]I'm a bit puzzled by your problems with the dice roller.  If you are prepared to you might consider allowing myself or one of the other judges to login to your account to try it out.  That way we can fault find if it is an issue with your account or if you are doing something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Before we try that try following a step by step guide to the dice roller - sorry if it seems patronizing at any point I would rather er on the side of caution.
> 
> ...



I've actually had some issues with it when I tried to use the saved dice roll function; if I enter everything manually every time, I don't have any problems other than having to check Ausk's character sheet to see what the proper modifier is.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=Dice Roller]Yeah its wonky, the save function, don't mess with it.  Its not really necessary and is easily bypassed.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2011)

Remembering the kind advice of the man in the store she'd encountered, Maia sets about preparing the 'engine of defense' that he'd traded to her for a heap of gold. He'd been kind enough to include lessons on how to use it, and Maia's clear eyesight and steady hands gave her accuracy enough to impress him.

She laid the cloth-wrapped package on the ground and unwrapped it, revealing dark stained wood stock, body and bow of a crossbow. Alongside it was the cylindrical case that the sharp-tipped projectiles were in. Maia selected one and carefully laid it atop the mechanism in the little groove. Then, with a grunt of effort, she pulled the catapult back until it clicked.

It was an amazing device.

She finally hoisted it to her shoulder and aimed at the dark place in the water.

"I can't see what it is!"

(OOC - basically a full round to ready her crossbow, cuz she did it all careful and weird-like. )


----------



## udalrich (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock="Dice Roller"]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by your problems with the dice roller.  If you are prepared to you might consider allowing myself or one of the other judges to login to your account to try it out.  That way we can fault find if it is an issue with your account or if you are doing something fundamentally wrong.
> 
> Before we try that try following a step by step guide to the dice roller - sorry if it seems patronizing at any point I would rather er on the side of caution.
> 
> ...




That worked, although I also did it from a different computer.  I'll try again later when I'm at the other computer.

[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since he's not really seeing anything yet, Xan will just delay until something happens.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's everyones actions I believe...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

*End of Round 1*

As the eidolon swims over towards the boat and Aressa disappears the area becomes much brighter. It is as if four miniature suns have come up to this one spot.

The lights illuminates the canal and Ausk and Mia can readily see the dark stain in the water. It looks like a darker liquid mixed in with the brown of the canal and black bubbles burst indicating where the halfling and his assailant might be. 

The ripples of the water start to still as everyone holds their breath and watches...


[sblock=Combat]

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Syldar          16   8  l.bow/none
Ausk            14  11  ???/none
Mia             ??  ??  c.bow/none
Xan             ??  ??  ???/delay
Izzik           ??  ??  ???/none
Xan's eidolon   ??  ??  na/none
enemy           ??  ??  halfling/total concealment
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Syldar - cast dancing lights, draw bow, 5'step
Ausk - move and cast guidance
Mia - draw crossbow(move action) and load crossbow(move action)
Xan - delay
Izzik - dismiss Aressa(standard)
Xan's eidolon - dive in water, swim to boat
enemy - bites at halfling [/sblock]

OOC: Top of Round 2


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Not noted above but Mia may shoot at the spot where she believes the two to be grappling. You would have a shooting into melee penalty(-4) and then their would be a 50% miss chance. Ausk is in the same boat if he wishes to try any type of range attack. 

Everyone on the other side of the boat as no line of sight to them. So they have total cover relative to you. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Izzik hurries up to the bank heading towards the bridge and calls forth a celestial dolphin trusting to its natural instincts to help the halfling as best it can.

"Save the little fellow Flipsey!" He calls urgently, aware that the dolphin cannot understand him, but attempting to convey his urgency.

The dolphin appears at the end of the boat closest to the bridge, and seeing a foe charges forward to smite the beast!

[sblock=Actions]Standard use Summon Monster 1 ability - 7/8 uses remaining.  Celestial Dolphin charges baddy smiting evil as a swift action on the off chance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Dolphin]N Medium celestial/fiendish animal
 *Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.,  blindsight 120ft; Perception +9 * DEFENSES*
 *AC* 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 natural)
 *hp* 15 [2d8+6]
 *Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
 *SR* 5
 *Celestial* - Resist Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5
 * OFFENSE*
 *Speed* swim 80 ft.
 *Melee* slam +5 [1d4+3]
 *Special Attacks* Smite evil
 * STATISTICS*
 *Str* 16, *Dex* 15, *Con* 17, *Int* 2, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 6
 *Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 16
 *Feats* Weapon Finesse
 *Skills* Perception +9, Swim +13; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Perception
 * SPECIAL ABILITIES*
 *Smite evil/good* 1/day as a swift action +0 to hit, +2 damage vs. evil foes.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 12, 2011)

After reviewing the situation, Ausk readies his crossbow for a free shot, and provides commentary on location and major actions taken by the blob to the others in hopes they can do something more.

[sblock=Actions]
Free action to let others know of blob and its activity
Move action to prepare crossbow
Ready crossbow shot for free shot on enemy (i.e. not in grapple)
[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 12, 2011)

Syldar realizes that, once again, the action is on the other side of the obstacle.  "What's going on?  I can't see!" she says as she moves into a better position.  

[sblock="Actions"]Double move onto the bridge to where she can (hopefully) see what is going on.

I think that normally, there is a 50/50 chance of hitting either character in a grapple with a ranged weapon.  On the off chance  that we see the halfling grappled by a creater larger than it, is the chance the same even if there is a size difference?  I couldn't find the relevant rule at d20pfsrd.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

OCC: Mia and Xan (and his eidolon) are up. 36 hours till I will update with or without posts.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2011)

Cursing the crushing weight that she simply hadn't anticipated, Maia shuffles east off the bridge and then to the south, winding up behind the one who was already there. From that position, nearer the action, she hoped to have a better shot.

(Double move, east then south, ending up in the square to the right of 'H'.)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]36 hours has passed I believe, come on Flipsey (the Celestial Dolphin) thirsts for blood! [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2011)

OOC: sorry 36 hours ended up with me at work, on break now no books, Do need you to edit in the 20% miss chance for concealment if you have a minute, update tonight


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2011)

*End of Round 2*

As the halflings reach into the dark water searching for their companion, Xan's eidolon peers over the edge of the boat not knowing exactly what it should do. Perhaps if their was a clear enemy to see it's actions would be clear.

Syldar hurries to the bridge jus as Mia leaves it on the other side. Ausk crossbow in hand takes aim at the dark water and readies to let loose the first chance he gets.

Izzik after dismissing Aressa calls for a companion more suited to help. Flipsey burst from the water it's ivory white sides surrounded by a golden aura. It's big eyes as green as emeralds. Doing a back flip before entering the water Flipsey rushes head first into the blackness and slams whatever is there hard. 

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Syldar          16   8  l.bow/none
Ausk            14  11  ???/ready
Mia             ??  ??  c.bow/none
Xan             ??  ??  ???/delay
Izzik           ??  ??  ???/none
Flipsey         13  11  none/total concealment
Xan's eidolon   ??  ??  na/delay
enemy           15  [COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]  halfling/total concealment
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Syldar - double move onto bridge
Ausk - retrieve crossbow and ready action to shot if clear shot
Mia - double move off of bridge
Xan - delay
Izzik - move towards bridge, SLA Summon Monster
Xan's eidolon - delay
enemy - attack Flipsey [/sblock]

OOC: Top of Round 3


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2011)

Starting to get annoyed, Ausk moves closer to the boat while putting his crossbow away in an attempt to get closer to the action.

[sblock=actions]Move 30' (double move) down the edge of the canal towards the boat that should put him one square above the blob on the vertical axis.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

The dolphin keens loudly in pain and attempts to strike at its shrouded foe.

Hearing his allies pain, and conscious of the halfing's plight Izzik decides that he must act again and calls, "Good job Flipsey, Keykey get it!"  As he summons a second celestial dolphin causing Flipsey to fade out back to his home.

Keykey appears and streaks through the water at the blurry foe letting out a screeching battle cry as she evokes her powers to cast judgment upon evil!   The creatures concealment is no match for a dolphins echo location which allows Keykey to pierce the murk and find her foe - probably.


[sblock=Actions]Izzik delays until after Flipsey.  Flipsey attacks.  Izzik moves up and uses his standard action to use his SM1 ability (6/8 uses remaining) again which "immediately ends" Flipsey's summon.  Keykey then charges the thing.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]HM an 11 does actually hit Flipsey as I had him charge -  hence the +7 to hit.  I'll alter my post if he's killed or incapacitated  in some way.  Missed out high is good ext on Keykey's misschance roll,  but that was my intent so she misses - for the record I always want high  as good unless a DM dictates otherwise.

Edit: Aha!  Dolphins have Blindsight 120 feet!  "This ability is similar to blindsense,  but is far more discerning. Using non-visual senses, such as  sensitivity to vibrations, keen smell, acute hearing, or echolocation, a  creature with blindsight maneuvers and fights as well as a sighted creature. Invisibility, darkness, and most kinds of concealment are irrelevant".  So the miss chance may well not apply.[/sblock]

[sblock=Celestial Dolphin]
 *Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.,  blindsight 120ft; Perception +9
*DEFENSES*
 *AC* 11, touch 10, flat-footed 9 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, -2 charge)
 *hp* 15 [2d8+6]
 *Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
 *SR* 5
 *Celestial* - Resist Acid, Cold, and Electricity 5
 * OFFENSE*
 *Speed* swim 80 ft.
 *Melee* slam +5 [1d4+3]
 *Special Attacks* Smite evil
 * STATISTICS*
 *Str* 16, *Dex* 15, *Con* 17, *Int* 2, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 6
 *Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 16
 *Feats* Weapon Finesse
 *Skills* Perception +9, Swim +13; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Perception
 * SPECIAL ABILITIES*
 *Smite evil/good* 1/day as a swift action +0 to hit, +2 damage vs. evil foes.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 17, 2011)

Syldar continues moving around the boat.  As she clears the front of the boat, she sees the ink spot.  "Nothing on the surface?  I wonder what could be there, " she says.  She then reaches into a pouch and pulls out a pat of butter.

[sblock="Knowledge check"]What is likely to be in the canal that would leave an ink spot on the surface?  My guess is something like an octopus or squid, that is probably grappling the halfling.  The knowledge check (assuming the dice roller works) is to see if Syldar knows something like that.  [/sblock]

[sblock="Actions"]Move: move right 30 feet.
Std: Ready to cast grease on the halfling if he appears while grappled.
Free: If the knowledge check reveals anything useful, tell everyone else
[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 17, 2011)

Xan's Eidolon will move next to Flipsey and ready an attack against anything that attacks him or the dolphin. 

Xan just stays there with his crossbow readied in case he gets a good shot, though so far it seems unlikely.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Flipsey's second attack causes the unseen foe to rethink it's dinner selection and it releases the halfling. As Xan's eidolon swims around the boat to cut it off the creature decides to retreat.

Everyone on the walk way above the canal can see what looks like a long thin displacement of the dark water, as the creature jets away from the boat.

"Hmmm," Slydar wonders out loud. "I guess it was an octopus after all."

The surface of the water near the dark "stain" erupts as the halfling gondolier struggles to tread water.

"Oi! Frizio, I told you that you can't swim. So what are you doing?" a halfling in the boat asks. 

[sblock=Combat]

```
Character       AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Syldar          16   8  l.bow/none
Ausk            14  11  ???/none
Mia             ??  ??  c.bow/none
Xan             ??  ??  ???/ready
Izzik           ??  ??  ???/none
Xan's eidolon   ??  ??  na/none
enemy           15   [COLOR=Yellow]5[/COLOR]  halfling/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ausk calls out, "If anybody has rope, now would be a good time to use it," as he accepts the fact that there is probably nothing further he can do beyond providing updates to those on the other side of the canal. Alf, seeing his master relax, promptly returns to his pouch and goes back to sleep.

[sblock=actions]Continue to provide updates and information to others, while securing his weapons, and hoping that someone can help the halfling in the water, because he sure can't.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Izzik calls a thanks to the dolphin, but dismisses it once the halflings look to have things in hand.

"Just need a minute now folks, I need to call Aressa back.  Here kitty, kitty, kitty... only joking." The summoner says before his voice changes and he begins to chant in a deep sonorous voice, the words unclear almost extended syllables which echo oddly.  As the chants continues a blue V shaped rune flickers upon Izzik's forehead and finally takes hold as Aressa appears before him.
*
"Oh joy, you brought me back here again.  I was so missing the lousy company, and fetid stench of a city that thinks the terms canal and sewer are interchangable."* The Sphinx says snarkily.

"I missed you to!"  Izzik says ruffling her hair fondly and turning his back upon the fang filled snarl that results from this.

[sblock=OOC]Takes 1 minute to summon Aressa.  So Izzik will nods and give thumbs up to any decisions while chanting, etc.  He leaves the dolphin in play for a few rounds before beginning in the hope that it will help the halfling on natural dolphin instinct - surely celestial dolphins are even more helpful?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Celestial dolphins are indeed more helpful than their material plane cousins, as everyone sees KeyKey help the halfling towards the small boat. Once hoisted onto the craft the dolphin "kitters" at Izzik before fading away.

Everyone makes their way back onto the bridge and they watch as the halflings pole their boat towards it. As the bow of the boat slips under it the soaking wet halfling, shivering in the middle, looks up at the group. Suddenly his face becomes one of recognition as if he just remembered something.

Reaching into his coat pocket he brings forth what looks like a green rock. Quickly before going under the bridge he tosses it up towards the group. Ausk catches the stone and everyone hears a teeth chattering "Th..th...Thank you!" come from under the bridge.

Opening his big hand Ausk holds the green stone in the palm, the small lights hovering nearby causing it to sparkle. 

[sblock=Rewards]
Experience -
Octopus CR 1: 400XP / 5 players = 80 xp each

Treasure -
gem stone: value unknown (at this time) [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

"That was certainly interesting. You folks wouldn't happen to know close the Dunn Wright Inn is from here, would you? I think I'm going the right way, but it's hard to say for sure in the dark with all these canals." Ausk comments as he watches the halflings continue down the canal."Nice trick with the dolphins, by the way; I was afraid I was going to have to get in there myself."


----------



## udalrich (Jan 18, 2011)

"Ooh, pretty," sighs Syldar as she looks at the stone.  The lights fly up to the bridge and circle around the group, causing the gem to sparkle.

[sblock="Appraise"]Syldar is not trained in appraise, but she'll aid another if someone else want to try.  The aiding may in fact be properly positioning the lights.[/sblock]

After a moment, she pulls her attention away from the stone.  "The Dunn Wright is back that way a bit," she says, pointing back toward the inn.  "However, it seems to be a dangerous night.  You may want to travel with us.  We'll be going back there once we figure out the problem at the belfry."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

"Oh we'll show you on the way back,"  Izzik says grinning, "fate has clearly enlisted you to help us in our current kerfuffle.  Some fellow came in ranting about bats at the Belfry.  So like any budding seekers of adventures we naturally began running head long toward the danger - in the hopes that its profitable, or at least interesting.  We've lost some of our crew so consider yourself conscripted you look like a bat squisher to me."

Turning to Maia, he flashesa smile as he adds, "You're welcome to - just don't fall in love with me.  I get a lot of problems with that."  Turning back to Ausk he adds, "Same goes for you big guy."

He pauses for a moment, "Oh, Izzik Deeks by the way, and this is my faithful companion Aressa"
*
"Run now, before his ego crushes you."* Aressa urges the new comers, her tone resigned.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

"You seem rather permanent for a summoned creature, and yet I saw you appear out of nowhere. Could you please explain this odd magic to me? Perhaps it will better help me understand my own." Ausk asks Aressa while looking over the others in the group. "I am Ausk. and I've dealt with bigger egos, though his face looks much to nice to deal with it my usual way; I suppose I will just have to deal with it like everyone else. I will warn you though, I might be a bit slow; fate has been kind enough to render one of my legs practically useless."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]HM, just because I'm aware of those things as a player doesn't mean I'm going to pass up the opportunity provided by my character's lack of the same knowledge, anymore than I expect him to pass up any such opportunities given to him.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well said to bad I can't give you anymore XP till I spread some around.  When the time comes to deal with an ego with a less pretty face I hope to see your method for handling that. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

*"I am permanent, just not permanently here - thanks the gods."  *Aressa replies sourly.

"She loves me really."  Izzik interjects grinning. "She's my eidolon, I just, well, summon her, takes a bit longer, but she stays as long as I want.  Anyway, just keep up as best you can.  Besides you've got out reward, so you have to stay so we can divvy it up fairly right?  See fate, it all works out."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2011)

"In that case, I shall let Alf keep guard over the pay until such time as this adventure is completed." Ausk comments as he puts the gem in the pouch with the weasel, who after looking at it for one second and figuring out his owner's intent, curls up around it and goes back to sleep after a pat on the head from Ausk.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

"Fine by me.  But we are wasting good bat bashing time.  Follow me!"  Izzik says trotting off towards the belfry again as Aressa - with a sigh - lopes out in front.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

Maia stands still during all this, her wide eyes flicking to watch whoever's talking at the moment. Her mouth falls into a dismayed little 'o' shape, but she can't seem to find a chance to get a word in before everyone starts to move on.

Finally she finds her voice. "Wait, I...I'm sorry, I'm still trying to understand. So much just happened!" With effort she tries to hurry after the others, though she seems to struggle under an invisible burden that slows her.

"My name is Maia. I'm still very new here, and there are things I haven't learned yet. Like belfry. I do know where the inn is, but I do not know what a belfry is."

She focuses on Izzik and bows her head gratefully at him. "I will heed your warning though, and please accept my thanks for it. I will watch my footing near you...I do not wish to add to your problems."

Then the beautiful young woman looks around at the others in the gathering, holding her crossbow awkwardly at an angle that threatens to let the quarrel fall out. "That said...may I come with you? I have slept some, but now I'm rested, and I don't know anyone else yet."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

"The more the merrier. Having help sounds like it could be a good thing. As we go, I can give you a quick lesson in handling your weapon. It may be needed before the night is over." Ausk replies to the young woman's queries as he pulls out his own crossbow to demonstrate proper techniques.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2011)

Maia smiles at Ausk, so sunnily that the night seems to brighten in her vicinity. She picks up what he shows her quickly.

"Thank you," she says, "I've seen these used, but I never had a chance to hold one before. It's really clever how you have all different sizes of them."

She trails off then, staring vacantly at Ausk. Abruptly she refocuses on him and adds, "There's a touch of fate on you. Strife and conflict pull you to them, and are drawn to you in turn. Your shadow is long, and red, and cuts like swords what it touches."


----------



## udalrich (Jan 19, 2011)

Syldar smiles at Maia.  "There are many things that all of us have not learned.  Part of the joy of life is finding out what there is to learn, and then learning it."  She follows along with the rest of the group.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

The Belfry is only a block away and you reach it well within the midnight warning you received from the bell ringer. The tall, over four story tower looks peaceful enough and nothing seems amiss on the outside. 

Entering the small stone tower the group first sees a lantern lying on its side on the floor, and a series of narrow rickety wooden steps leading up to the top.







OOC: I think this well be fun.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Mapping will be a small problem with this one as PCs could be directly above each other. Just bear with me plz. [/sblock]

[sblock=Notes] Rickety steps means they count as difficult terrain as you climb them and the turning adds like moving diagonally - trust me . Going with three lvls till you reach the top/fourth lvl. Each lvl will have ten feet of steps divided by five foot sections. So up first section from bottom equals five feet (ten actually due to difficult terrain) than you make a turn (+10 feet) and go up the next five feet (ten due to difficulty) and are at lvl2.

This should play out as people taking their time and the stairs/banister wobbling as they go. Have fun with it.[/sblock]

OOC: Marching Order if you please.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

Izzik eyes the stairs dubiously upon entry.

"Right Aressa you go first, I'll keep ready to dismiss you if you look like heading for a kersplat, Xan can do the same with his eidolon if he's so inclined.  Then I say we let the big guy go, Ausk right?  Yeah Ausk.  Since you look to be the burliest of our bunch.  Then say Syldar, Maia, me, and Xan.  We move up nice and slow."  Izzik says, a half smile playing across his devestatingly handsome features.

Glancing at the lantern he chants briefly and casts lighton the tip of his spear.  He then looks inquiringly at the rest of the group,

"Anyone need me to shed some more light on the situation?" He asks waggling his eyebrows and grinning hugely - it is after all a Penkian's religious duty to ensure no pun goes unspoken. "Not that I could, but the pun had to be done."

[SBLOCK=Marching Order]I suggest we go with Aressa, Xan's Eidolon, Ausk, Syldar, Maia, Izzik, Xan.  Moving 30 normal feet a round - modified as necessary by the stairs - which will allow the Summoner's to keep readied actions in case the eidolon's encounter problems with the stairs and allow the Oracles to easily keep up.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=marching order]I have no problem with that, just remember Ausk and Maia are both at 20' normal movement. Ausk will have his crossbow ready, and reserve a standard action every round as a readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 19, 2011)

"That sounds good to me."  She gestures and says "Siara lucis orbium".  Four torches appear above the party, lighting the entire tower.

Bow in hand, Syldar prepares to mount the stairs.

[sblock="Light"]Aldern: I think you can only have one light spell active at a time.

Action: cast Dancing Lights, draw bow

The dancing lights are stacked vertically, so they provide normal light for a 50 foot vertical column.  It sounds like the tower is 40 feet high, so that should cover the entire region.  If it does not, she casts the spell so the lights light the top and (assuming nothing of interest is seen) moves the lights down to light the area the party is about to traverse.

Ausk and Maia: we are planning to move 30 feet/round (before terrain modifiers) so the oracles can double move and cover 40.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=Light]Huh, you are quite right udalrich - you learn something every day - I'll edit.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2011)

Maia leans over to peer curiously at the lantern, then looks up through the center of the tower with its winding stairway all around. Had this device fallen all that way? If so, why?

She noticed other people preparing their weapons, so she did likewise, using the tricks she'd been shown. It really was faster that way. 

When Syldar cast her spell, Maia's eyes brightened and she laughed in delight at seeing the orbs of light. They banished the gloom of the tower and made her feel...well, more at home. Remembering Syldar's kind words from before, Maia tucks herself into line just behind her, hoping to talk more when the danger was past.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2011)

As the lights created by Syldar reach the top they reveal a trap door in the ceiling, that is hanging halfway open, which must lead to the bells. 

Everyone is at the ground level looking up and following/watching the lights float up when the also see a tiny bat flutter away from one of the glowing orbs. It circles around the inside before disappearing out of sight behind the steps.

[sblock=OOC] Ok if your marching order is good for you all than post going up. Please halt at the top of the first lvl. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

The group move cautiously upwards the stairs creaking alarmingly beneath their combined weight.

"Well if they we are here, especially if they are, dun dun dun, Werebats!" Izzik says happily, briefly tucking his spear into his armpit so he can accompany "werebats" with jazz hands.

Aressa rolls her eyes.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 22, 2011)

The stairs groan under Ausk's weight as his mass bears down on them. Moving slowly so that the stairs don't collapse on him, he once again calls upon the spirits for guidance, though he is a little less insulting this time since he knows their are people listening.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2011)

As the stairs creak and flex alarmingly beneath their feet, Maia leans forward and whispers to Syldar, "Is this a 'belfry?' What are we going to do here? Izzik said 'bat bashing,' but I think that must be a 'speech figure,' because it doesn't seem to make sense."


----------



## udalrich (Jan 22, 2011)

Syldar whispers to Maia as the group moves up the steps.  "The belfry is the room at the top of the tower where the church bells are.  Frequently it is inhabited by bats."  She grins at her.  "But totnight, it seems that there is some problem there.  A man staggered into the inn and said something about bats in the belfry.  So it is likely that that we'll be attacking something up there.  So those who like to get up close will likely be 'bashing' bats of some sort with their weapons."


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 24, 2011)

After rescuing the halfling from the water horror, Xan just looks at the assembled group of adventurers and listens to them talk, nodding or giving short answers every time he's asked.

Deciding to follow them, the halfling looks as if lost within his own mind. Wouldn't it be nice to start a journey of his own? It has been some time since he started feeling empty at his post in the guard, as if he needed something else.

As they move through the stairs he can't help but wonder just what could be happening up there. "As long as no one decides to ring the bells while we're up there, everything should be ok" he notes.









*OOC:*


I've been kind of overwhelmed by work the last 2 months, but I'm trying to keep up. Just wanted to give you a reason for my slow posting.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

Everyone slowly advances up the rickety stairs. The eidolons are about half way up the bell tower when a loud thump causes almost everyone to jump.

It sounds like someone jumped out of bed and onto the wooden ceiling above your heads. Then there comes a skittering noise as if something with claws is moving across the floor on the other side of the trap door.

Everyone watches standing on the steps as quiet as possible as the clawing sound moves towards the trap door. Syldar with a thought adjusts the light to shine a little better at the dark opening. And as it reaches the area at the trap door a long snouted bat face the size of a man, looks through the hole. 

_*{{skreeccckkk}}*_

It bellows before dropping through the hole towards the group.

[sblock=DireBat]






[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] No one is surprised. Ausk gets a ready action shot, but since not specified I am ruling he takes it at the creature before it dives and thus at AC: 18 Kind of like shooting as soon as it appeared and it has cover. Everyone Init and first round actions please- no one is in melee or can enter melee unless they can fly. [/sblock]

[sblock=Locations] Mapping in 3D might be a little tough I am working on something right now. But is not needed for round 1.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ausk fires at the first sign of trouble and keeps firing until they are in melee range. Unfortunately, both bolts miss their target as the stairs shift underneath him as he tries to move his mass around to get an effective shot.

[sblock=stats]HP = 11/11
AC/Flat/Touch = 14/12/12
Speed = 20
Level 1 spells = 0/4 used[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there enough space for a large creature? I'm thinking on enlarging my eidolon to give him reach.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2011)

(OOC - Stairs = rickety remember. Careful!)

"That is a bat!" Maia squeaks helpfully. "Should I bash it?" When Ausk shoots his crossbow at the descending monster, she quickly follows suit!

When her shot goes wide, she shakes the contraption and suggests, "We're going to need a bigger crossbow!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Izzik grins wolfishly, "Aha! While I commend you for you dedication to alliteration I am afraid you've got to go big fellow!  Bash away Maia, bash away." He chants, "Hcuot degnar a sa delruh eb ot em ot emoc xulfer fo resuac!" And a small sphere of acid appears floating between his outstretched fingertips which he hurls at the dire bat.

Aressa meanwhile simply crouches waiting for the great bat to make its move.

[sblock=Actions]Izzik casts Acid Splash as a standard moving only if he needs to to be within range.  Aressa delays until after the Dire Bat's action.[/sblock]

[sblock=Aressa]Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Medium Quadruped;  Speed 40 ft.
HP  11;  AC 18 (2 dex, 2 natural armor, 4 mage armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 16
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0 
Attack: 2 claws +4 (1d6+2), 1 bite +3 1d6+2
Evolutions: Bite, limbs(legs)(2),Claws,Improved Damage(claws), Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Acrobatics 6, Perception 4, Sense Motive 4, Stealth 6
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells 		[/sblock]

[sblock=Izzik]
Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 8, Cha 20
Speed 30 ft.
HP  9;  AC 15 (2 dex, 3 studded leather armor), Touch 12, Flatfooted 13
Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1 
Attack: Short Spear Melee -2 (1d6-2), or Short Spear Thrown +2 (1d6-2)
Cantrips: Acid Splash, Daze, Detect Magic, Light
Spells Known: Mage Armor, Rejuvinate Eidolon
Spells Slots: 1/3 remaining
Feat: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning
Skills: Bluff 10, Diplomacy 10, K.Arcana 5, Spellcraft 5, Use Magic Device 9
Special: Summon Monster 1 (8/day), Link, Share Spells 		 		[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC][MENTION=10309]Otakkun[/MENTION] the stairs are only 5' wide so if you did you would need a Acrobatics check for the eidolon after every attack. DC 8 - Due to being able to hold on to the banister. But everyone will notice that the dire bat has no reach or range so it will have to drop into melee. Just not this first round.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 26, 2011)

Syldar begins to sing of the bats doom.  "Though bats may fly, soon they will die.  We'll free the tower, as we show our power."  She then raises her bow and takes aim at the bat.  "Fear not, Maia, your next shot will strike true."

[sblock="Actions"]Std: Begin bardic performance (inspire courage)
Free: redirect lights if needed to clearly see the bat.

HP: 8
AC: 16/13/13
Bardic performance: 3/6 used
Spells: 0/2 1st level
[/sblock]

[sblock="Bardic performance"]Everyone who can hear Syldar gains a +1 morale bonus on saves vs charm and fear effects, and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

OCC: Will update around noon/1pm today. Just need Xan's actions.


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 28, 2011)

Xan takes a step back, draws his crossbow and starts casting an enlargement spell on his Eidolon. As he does that, his eidolon readies an attack against the incoming dire bat.

[sblock=Eidolon -Large-]
HP 11;  AC 12
Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +0; 
Attack: 2 claws +5 (1d6+3), 1 bite +4 1d8+3
Evolutions: Bite*, Limbs(2)*, Claws, Mount, Pounce.
Feat: Weapon Focus (Claws)
Skills: Perception +4, Stealth +6, Swim +6, Survival +4.
Special: Darkvision, Link, Share Spells, Enlarged [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

Xan casts his spell and his eidolon grows to twice it's size on the stairs. The old wood creaks and groans but holds for now. Ausk and Maia send bolts up at the great bat as it flaps high above everyone. The first bolt sticks into the wooden ceiling as the second smashes against the rock of the tower wall.

The sound of rock sliding on rock echoes through the bell tower and a moment later a slab of the upper inner wall comes crashing down. No one has time to really see what has happened as the dire bat draws all attention to it as it dives towards the floor. 

As it descends other much smaller bats start to screech and flap about. Disturbed from their nest they too look for something to lash out at. 

Maia is more than shocked as the ugly bat comes face to face with her. She barely has time to let out a gasp before it bites her hard on the shoulder. Wilting like a flower Maia falls to the ground blood pouring from her wound and the dire bat beating at it's wings as it hovers over her.

Izzik quickly hits the thing with a spell to try and draw it's attention. It turns hissing and skreechhing at the young summoner.

[sblock=OOC] Aressa's delay and Xan's eidolons ready actions I didn't wish to keep as they seem unnecessary. It is best if you take your turns next and then we can end the round. 

So Aressa and Xan's eidolon are up and then I will go for the mini bats then round 1 will be over.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition*
Xan              18  10  c.bow/none
Ausk             14  11  c.bow/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I];to stabilize:1d20-2(DC 10)
Dire Bat         14  [COLOR=Yellow]19[/COLOR]  none/none
Izzik            15   9  none/none
Syldar           16   8  bow/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]  [COLOR=Yellow]10[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Xan's Eidolon    12  11  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]enlarged[/COLOR][/I]
bats(?)          16   2  none/none    

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.

 Example: Aressa is in the lead and 20' up so she is 20' from Izzik and 10' from Ausk.

Marching Order:
Aressa - 20'
Xan's eidolon - 15'
Ausk - 10'
Syldar - 5'
Maia - 0' <in melee with dire bat, sort of>
Izzik - 0'
Xan - 0'[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Xan - draw weapon, cast enlarge
Ausk - shoots/miss
Maia - shoots/miss
Dire Bat - attack vs Maia hit = 12 dmg
Izzik - casts acid splash/hit = 3 dmg
Syldar - bardic performance(inspire courage)
Aressa - yet to act
Xan's Eidolon - yet to act
bats(?) - yet to act[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


 wow 118 for an init; he's good. With an init that high, how many times does he go before anyone else even realizes he's done something?  (Sorry couldn't resist commenting; it was just to good to pass up.)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank goodness someone else failed their save versus pun check before I succumbed, lol.  HM I don't think Xan's eidolon qualifies for an AO unless the Dire Bat delayed, due to being flat-footed.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] That is his true ability but We have to tone it down for this as we mere mortals can't keep up. LOL

Update finished and need both eidolons to go to end the round please.[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Good catch AFg your right Xan went not the eidolon it is hard to keep that clear. NO AoO then. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

Aressa rushes down trying to find a clear position from which she can strike at the great bat.

[sblock=Position]I don't want to provoke, but want to attack if that is possible.  If its not she will go full defensive and move to stand over Maia provoking I assume since I am guessing this would require moving under the bat?  Is the bat in the air btw, or has it landed - I assume in the air.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Jan 28, 2011)

[sblock="Modifications"]It looks like Syldar is in melee with the bat, and probably won't be able to get out of melee, with the steps being crowded.  Since her posted action has not happened and the bat has moved, I think she has an unused move action that I'd like to use to draw her spear.

She's not going to drop the bow (since she'd prefer to use that), so she is holding one weapon in each hand.  At the start of the next round, she'll probably drop one so that she can use the other.  In the meantime, she does not threaten with the spear since it is a two handed weapon.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Syldar would like to take a 5' step and trade places with Ausk, Ausk can start pounding the bat with his flail.


----------



## udalrich (Jan 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


That works for me.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it time to post 2nd round actions yet?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 28, 2011)

OOC: Not yet need Xan's eidolon's action to finish the round.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

As the larger bat flaps above the fallen aasimar oracle tiny versions of the creature start to flutter throughout the tower. A few escape through windows but some come down aggressively to assault members of the group.

[sblock=OOC] Totally missed that enlarge person is a full round action to cast. So Xan's spell did not go off round one but will this round. [/sblock] 

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition*
Xan              18  10  none/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]casting[/I][/COLOR]
Ausk             14  11  c.bow/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I];to stabilize:1d20-2(DC 10)
Dire Bat         14  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]  none/none
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8 [/COLOR] s.spear/none
Syldar           16   8  bow/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
Xan's Eidolon    12  11  none/[I][COLOR=Orange]ready action[/COLOR][/I]
bats(?)          16   2  none/none    

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.


Marching Order:
Xan's eidolon - 15'
Ausk - 10'
Syldar - 5' < in melee with tiny bat >
Aressa - 0' < in melee with tiny bat & direbat>
Dire Bat - 0' 
Maia - 0'
Izzik - 0' < in melee with tiny bat >
Xan - 0'[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Xan - starts casting enlarge
Ausk - shoots/miss
Maia - shoots/miss
Dire Bat - attack vs Maia hit = 12 dmg
Izzik - casts acid splash/hit = 3 dmg
Syldar - bardic performance(inspire courage)
Aressa - attack/hit = 7 dmg
Xan's Eidolon - ready action; AoO kills one of the 4 tiny bats
bats(3) - attack; (was ONLY 4 somehow rolled an extra attack) - hit Aressa and Izzik; missed Syldar dmg = 1 pt each[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Updating complete. A few things. 

1) Xan's spell will go off an your character will still have his actions this round. You couldn't draw the crossbow last round as casting enlarge as it took a full round action, so you are currently unarmed.

2) Ausk if you wish to move through Syldar's square to get to the combat that would be alright. But watch out as the tiny bat in combat with her as it would get an AoO against you as you pass through the square.

3) Don't forget the +1 attack and damage bonuses for inspire courage, like I did. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is any of the bats within the now extended reach of Xan's Eidolon? Also, is there any of the bats currently not in melee with someone? What's the distance between them & Xan & his Eidolon?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ausk will wait until he can trade places with Syldar. At that point, ignoring the small bats, he will swap his crossbow out for his flail and let loose his strongest hit on the dire bat, missing yet again as the stairs shift under his weight.

[sblock=actions] Delay until he can trade places
Move to swap weapons as he move forward 5'
Attack Dire Bat[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

Izzik leans down and begins trying to staunch Maia's wounds, and to his own amazement seems to manage to do a half decent job of it, tearing strips from his cloak to bind the ghastly bite marks as best he can.

"Can't have you dying on us my girl! You are the best kind of pretty - by which I mean not quite as pretty as me!"

Meanwhile snarling furiously as the tiny bat nips at her, Aressa focuses her ire upon it annoyed at the escape of its larger brethren!  One flailing claw catches against the railing, but the other finds meat and sinew tearing through it.  She then bites at the biggest remaining threat tasting blood and tearing as best she can!


----------



## udalrich (Jan 31, 2011)

Syldar steps into Ausk's space and continues her song.  "The stairs they do wobble, while with bats we squabble.  But we shall win the night, against those with flight!"  Out of range of the bats, she puts her spear away and shoots at one of the bats.

[sblock="Actions"]Free: continue bardic music.
Free: 5 foot step to Ausk's space (+10')
Move: Put away spear
Std: Shoot bow at whichever bat she has the best shot at.  She will shoot at the dire bat if there is no difference.

If a 5 foot step does not put her out of melee, she'll use the spear to make a melee attack instead.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=Otakkun]







Otakkun said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is any of the bats within the now extended reach of Xan's Eidolon? Also, is there any of the bats currently not in melee with someone? What's the distance between them & Xan & his Eidolon?




Not at the start of the round the eidolon is 15' up the stairs so the dire bat is 15' away. Xan is on the lower floor next to the dire bat at the start of the round 2. Go ahead and go for Xan and I will then advance the round to where your eidolon can go.[/sblock]

[sblock=AFg] The direbat would go before Aressa and I had planned for it to withdraw (fly up) Do you want her to target the tiny bat attacking her instead? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Edited for Aressa to attack the tiny bat.[/sblock]


----------



## Otakkun (Feb 2, 2011)

Xan takes out his crossbow and fires at the bats.









*OOC:*


He'll fire to whatever bat he has the best shot at. If there's no difference he'll go for one of the small bats first.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

Xan finishes his spell and draws his crossbow and hurried loads a bolt into as the dire bat starts to take wing away from the group. As the dire bat gains air and withdraws Xan's eidolon grows in size and weight, but the old stairs only creak and don't give way as the large beast hangs over the railing waiting for the dire bat to get into reach.

Izzik manages a good job off both waving away the tiny bat annoying him and stopping Maia from bleeding to death. He is about to say something witty when a screech from above draws all eyes.

Xan's eidolon has the dire bat by one wing and is slowly ripping it off as the creature struggles. A quick claw to the beasts belly and the dire bat is forever silent. The eidolon drops it on the steps and what looks like a grin starts to form on it's lips but then...

From the shadows a second dire bat emerges flapping from behind Xan's eidolon. Everyone tries to warn it but to late it doesn't get time to turn around before the overly large bat strikes biting deep into it's neck and shoulder.

*"ARGGHH!!"* the eidolon bellows causing the walls themselves to vibrate at the sound.

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
[U]
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]*
Xan              18  10  c.bow/none
Ausk             14  11  flail/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I]
Xan's Eidolon    [COLOR=Orange]10[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]1[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Orange][I]enlarged[/I][/COLOR]
Dire Bat2        14  22  none/none
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8 [/COLOR] s.spear/none
Syldar           16   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  bow/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
bats(1)          16   2  none/none    

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.


Marching Order:
Dire Bat2 - 20' < in melee with Xan's eidolon >
Xan's eidolon - 15' < in melee with Dire Bat 2 >
Syldar - 5' < in melee with tiny bat >
Ausk - 0' 
Aressa - 0' 
Maia - 0'
Izzik - 0' 
Xan - 0'[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Xan - draws weapon and loads
Ausk - move and draw weapon
Maia - none/stable
Dire Bat 1 - withdraws (tries to fly by Xan's eidolon but dies)
Dire Bat 2 - attacks Xan's eidolon/hits dmg = 10
Izzik - use skill Heal(first aid) - draws AoO
Syldar - b.p.(inspire courage);draws weapon;shoots(draws AoO)/miss
Aressa - attack tiny bat hit/dead
Xan's Eidolon - AoO vs DB1 hits; ready action vs DB1 hits/dead
bats(2) - AoO vs Izzik miss, attack vs Izzik miss; AoO vs Syldar hit dmg = 1, attack vs Syldar miss[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

OOC: Update complete top of round 3

[sblock=Couple things]
Let's see where to start...

A) Xan could not draw and fire in the same round as drawing a weapon is a move action and loading a light crossbow is also a move action. I don't think you will find any DM who will let you walk around with a loaded crossbow on your back.

B) Syldar could not take a 5' step since we are counting the steps as difficult terrian. But you didn't have to move really there is enough room on the floor for Ausk to be there as well as the others. So I didn't have your character move just draw and shoot - since that is allowed for a bow.

C) It says usually for AoO if you use a skill and I had the bat make one in this case against Izzik. It seems to me that since you are occupying the same space that it would attack while you are distracted and doing something else.

D) Forgot the -1 to attack for Xan's eidolon but he would have hit both times regardless.

E) Again no need for Ausk to delay as he can move through a friendly space to a space on the floor. (I know I didn't say how many people could be down there but I thought we would be fighting more up not down.) So he probably moved and drew his weapon this round the miss didn't matter anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2011)

Ausk will take aim at one of the smaller bats, letting one of the faster folks deal with the bat higher up on the stairs.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Is it possible for Aressa to have hit two tiny bats, with her full attack? It looks like the one attacking izzik was also within her reach and her bite would have hit it.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well since I know it is hard to know which creatures are left on your turn and where they are exactly I guess I can allow it. And since the bat didn't do any damage it could have been taken out. So currently there is no tiny bat on Izzik. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

Izzik moves forward toward the fray (10') and hurls a gobbit of acid at the dire bat, taking pains to avoid striking Xan's eidolon.  But his effort goes well wide of the mark tumbling off into the darkness even as Izzik shrugs.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry dice roller got weird on me, I hit roll and it went to a blank dice roller page so I plugged it in again... I will wait until after HMs baddies go this time before postiong Aressa's actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Come on people please hurry up.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2011)

(OOC - Don't look at me, I'm unconscious. )


----------



## udalrich (Feb 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I need to wait for the dire bat to go, as it's before me in initiative.  Otherwise, I can post a "if the bat does this I do that else if ... turn, but that is complicated and does not seem to always work like I expect.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Will push the round forward tomorrow noonish. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Xan watches as the blood flows down the back of his eidolon as it turns to swing at the dire bat. The blow a good one but he decides to send it away nonetheless to give everyone a clear shot at the bat.

The eidolon disappears in a puff of light and smoke, and the dire bat flaps and screeches as it's adversary is gone. But it sees others and it folds up it's wings to dive at the group on the ground.

Izzik sees the bat with a blood maw coming right at him and he tries to shot acid at the beast but misses as he tries to attack and duck at the same time (and the ducking being more important to the man).

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
[U]
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]*
Ausk             14  11  flail/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I]
Xan              18  10  c.bow/none
Dire Bat2        [COLOR=SeaGreen]12  [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]11[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=SeaGreen][I]charge[/I][/COLOR]
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8 [/COLOR] s.spear/none
Syldar           16   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  bow/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
bats(1)          16   2  none/none    

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.


Marching Order:
Dire Bat2 - 0' <in melee with Izzik>
Syldar - 5' < in melee with tiny bat >
Ausk - 0' 
Aressa - 0' 
Maia - 0'
Izzik - 0' 
Xan - 0'[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Xan - delay/dismiss eidolon
Ausk - attack tiny bat/miss
Maia - none/stable
Dire Bat 2 - charges Izzik/miss
Izzik - acid splash/miss
Syldar - 
Aressa - 
Xan's Eidolon - attack dire bat/hit dmg = 10 (actually 11; +1 from inspire courage)
bats(1) - [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Aressa, Syldar, and tiny bat are up.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

With a satisfied snarl Aressa lunges at the dire bat flailing with tooth and claw, while Izzik pats his neck in mock astonishment at not being punctured.

Asingle claw catches the direbat in the throat, just missing something vital, but sending blood pouring forth in any case, but the eidolon cannot land another blow upon the beast.

[sblock=OOC]I think Aressa is eligible for a full attack here as Izzik was behind her and the dire bat presumably came from her direction and is a large creature. Also I usually only treat stair as difficult terrain going up, but I don't think there is any real rules basis for that. So if she cannot full attack just count the first claw. [/sblock]

[sblock=Flanking?]If possible Aressa would have moved to flank with Izzik - or anyone else available. Which would mean her bite hit. But since I am assuming the bat is airborn this seems unlikely, plus she might not be eligible for a full attack, etc. Seems unlikely, but never hurts to ask right?[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2011)

(OOC - Meanwhile...Shayuri jumps the gun.  Nothing to see here, move along.)


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Just a bit to soon Shayuri. Both bats have 2hp left and should be gone soon. Can you sblock that or re post it after the fight is over? Please.

Oh great job btw. [/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Feb 9, 2011)

Sydlar tries to step away from the bat next to her, but the stairs tremble and she decides to risk firing while the bat is next to her.  "Covered in blood and gore, soon the bats shall fly no more.  Then we shall see what power, caused the clamor in this tower."  She draws her bow and fires once more. 

[sblock="Actions"]Std: Fire bow at dire bat if conscious.  Otherwise, fire bow at tiny bat.
Free: Continue bardic music

Bardic Music: 4/6 rounds used
Spells: 0/2[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Aressa moves up beside the bat setting herself up to get in behind it. Her paw takes and leaves four deep bloody lines down the bats chest and it screeches in pain.

Syldar continues here ab-lib taunt and takes aim as the tiny bat continues nipping at her.

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
[U]
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]*
Ausk             14  11  flail/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I]
Xan              18  10  c.bow/none
Dire Bat2        [COLOR=SeaGreen][COLOR=White]14[/COLOR]  [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange] 2[/COLOR]  none/none
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8 [/COLOR] s.spear/none
Syldar           16   [COLOR=Yellow]6 [/COLOR] bow/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Yellow]9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
bats(1)          16   2  none/none    

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.


Marching Order:
Dire Bat2 - 0' <in melee with Izzik>
Syldar - 5' < in melee with tiny bat >
Ausk - 0' <in melee with tiny bat >
Aressa - 0' <in melee with dire bat> can flank next round if needed
Maia - 0'
Izzik - 0' <in melee with dire bat>
Xan - 0' [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Xan - delay/dismiss eidolon
Ausk - attack tiny bat/miss
Maia - none/stable
Dire Bat 2 - charges Izzik/miss
Izzik - acid splash/miss
Syldar - attack/miss
Aressa - attack/hit dmg = 9pts
Xan's Eidolon - attack dire bat/hit dmg = 10 (actually 11; +1 from inspire courage)
bats(1) - tiny bat AoO/miss, attack/hit dmg = 1 pt[/sblock]

[sblock=Flanking] Will allow next round as Aressa is slowly stalking her prey. [/sblock]
*
TOP OF ROUND 3: Xan and Ausk are up.*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ausk will try to kill the dire bat, hoping that he can at least get one hit in. "About bloody time," he mutters to himself as his flail comes down solidly on his opponents back squarely along the length of the creature's backbone. 'I was beginning to think I was never going to hit anything."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

As Ausk downs the direbat Izzik steps into place to flank the last tiny bat and feeling faintly foolish attempts to swat it from the air with his spear... But it just avoids his blow by a hairs breadth. 

"Ah, now I recall why I don't do this... Aressa would you?"

The eidolon rolls her eyes and steps forward to falil ineffectually at the flitting bat, *"Stay still you winged rat!"* She hisses, scowling.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] well Xan can shot at it as there are to many people around Syldar right now to engage it in melee. Syldar can attack it but not with her bow. 

I really hope this little bat doesn't take out the group. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk is shaping up to be very much a "I may not hit often, but don't be the target when I do" kind of character. I can't wait to get some barbarian levels on him to make him a true melee beast.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can we please just have Xan delay again? It being only 1 tiny bat.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] It hasn't been 48 hrs yet. This is pbp not around the table. I got a pm from Otakkun so will give him at least another half day or so. 

But Syldar can post up so if he doesn't post I can end the round.[/sblock]


----------



## udalrich (Feb 11, 2011)

Tired of being nibbled on by the tiny bat, Syldar drops her bow and pokes at the bat with a spear.

[sblock="Actions"]I thought I had already posted.  Sorry about that.

Free: Drop bow.
Move: Draw spear
Std: Attack bat
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

The group struggles to bring down the mighty-tiny beast.

[sblock=Combat]
*Characters posted in INIT order*

```
[U]
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]*
Ausk             14  11  flail/none
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8 [/COLOR] s.spear/none
Syldar           16   [COLOR=Yellow]5  [/COLOR]spear/none
Aressa           [COLOR=RoyalBlue]18[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]   9[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=RoyalBlue]mage armor[/COLOR][/I]
bats(1)          16   2  none/none 
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]stable[/COLOR][/I]
Xan              18  10  c.bow/[I][COLOR=Orange]delay[/COLOR][/I]

* inspire courage: +1 morale bonus on saves vs fear and charm
                   +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Map sort of]
Ok mapping location and height not something I can make so we will be doing this by distances. I am listing the marching order and the distance from the ground that character is. In relation you should know how far you are from everyone else, the floor(should you fall), and the monsters.


Marching Order:
Syldar - 5' < in melee with tiny bat >
Ausk - 0' <in melee with tiny bat >
Aressa - 0' <in melee with tiny bat>
Maia - 0'
Izzik - 0' <in melee with tiny bat>
Xan - 0' [/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 3:
Xan - delay
Ausk - attack tiny bat/miss
Maia - none/stable
Izzik - attack/miss
Syldar - attack/miss
Aressa - attack/miss
bats(1) - attack/hit dmg = 1 pt[/sblock]

*TOP of ROUND 4*


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

"Hey this is fun, we should make a game of it first one to whack the bat gets a prize!" Izzik says a he again attempts to swat the pesky creature from the air. He strikes the flitting creature a glancing blow, sending it tumbling for a moment. But powered by his somewhat spindly frame the blow fails to down the irksome flying nuisance.

"Aww, so close!"

Aressa, shooting Izzik a contemptuous glance hurls herself forward slashing and snapping at the little creature with tooth and claw.  She grunts with satisfaction as she impales the beast on a claw, flips it up into her mouth and crunches down. The sight of a comely female face with half a bat wing sticking out of its mouth as she munches is curiously unpleasant.

Izzik tilts his head to the side as he watches, and then shakes it vigorously, "Okay! Aressa I'm sending you back to, ah, digest your bat. You won't get up the ladder anyway. Has anyone got the means to heal Blondie here? I am afraid I have exhausted my repetoire as far as healing goes..."
 









*OOC:*


I believe that is 2 damage, since Inspire Competence should be added after the minimum of 1 I think.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ausk will let the others finish off tiny bat, content with the dismemberment of the big one. As he scrapes off a couple chunks of well tenderized meat from his flail to give to Alf as a midnight snack, Ausk will double move up the steps to protect the group from anything else up in the belfry that is more bound to the earth.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

Dismissing Aressa, as she sucks in the protruding bit of bat wing with relish. Izzik puts a hand on Ausk's foot, "Hey big fella shouldn't we see to the girl first? Chivalry and all that right? Besides at least let me send a summon up there. They are not in any real danger, and while I hesitate to call them expendable... Well, they are in that dying here does them no permanent harm, so near as."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] AFg did you really hit a bat and fail top kill it???  Guess that's truly not Izzik's job then.

Nobody in the party has the ability to cure Maia so that means Shayuri you are up. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

"I can't heal, but I can guard; I don't plan on going far, just far enough to serve as a blockade if needed." Ausk will go back up the the height he was when the fray began and prep his crossbow once more, ready to attack any threat.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2011)

*Meanwhile...elsewhere...*

Maia was a candle in the vast empty. A tiny shout of light against the infinite silence and dark. But even here, she was not alone. The Song hummed its faint threnodies, though she was no longer among the choirs. They echoed to the world she found herself on, and its strains reverberated even in the corners of her mind that her awareness retreated to as her body's senses failed her.

And in the Song was a voice. A voice she knew, because it had once been her own.

_what has happened?_

Feeling abashed, she answered it, _a big bat bit me badly in the belfry._ She hesitated, then asked, _am i dead so soon?_

_not yet, but your body has been damaged. human flesh is frail. you need to be more careful_

Maia hung her head. _i am sorry. i didn't know bats were so dangerous. everyone seemed confident, so..._

_i understand. i knew there would be risks. even so, do try to reduce those risks when you can without detracting from the experiences._

_i will._

_do you still have any of the heavy metals that were sent with you?_

Maia's light brightened, happy to at last provide what she assumed would be a good answer. _i do! i haven't traded it all yet. in fact..._

The other presence, inexpressibly huge despite the quiet of its voice, calmly cut her off. _i will need to burn some of it. it was created with my light, and can be turned back if need be. it is the only way i can help right now. remember the gifts you have been given though. i gave you the Fire so that you could act on your own._

The pinspeck of light that was Maia bobbed in acquiescence. _i will remember._

_good. now...*AWAKEN*..._

White light flooded the darkness, and the Song became a symphony of pain as Maia's mind exploded back upwards through the deep layers, into the shallows of consciousness where nerve endings could again be felt.

*In the Belfry...*

As the last bat fell to the wrath of the adventurers their eyes fell as one to the only casualty of the battle. The strange girl who had tried gallantly to shoot her crossbow, but in the end was laid low by a single bite. She seemed out of place on the field of battle. No armor. No spells. Barely able to hold a weapon. And with an innocence that was all too fragile. Like she herself.

Although her bleeding had been staunched, her wounds were still terrible...far beyond what anyone in the group could heal themselves. She needed a priest, a temple...she needed it yesterday.

As if as a final insult, the flap of her belt pouch chose that moment to unfurl, and gold coins spilled out onto the wooden planks of the stairs. They were strange coins...the startling yellow of pure gold, formed into perfect circular shapes with no embossing or minting. Just blank discs of gold, each one precisely the same shape and thickness as the others.

Before the astonished eyes of the onlookers, a handful of those coins rise into the air over Maia's unconscious body and seem to catch fire with an unearthly white blaze. In seconds the coins are consumed, leaving only a sheet of white flame hovering over Maia and spreading out over her. She becomes a thing of flame and light, human-shaped but otherwise elemental in nature.

Abruptly Maia sits up and the cocoon of white fire puffs away into nonexistence. Her eyes are wide and her breathing fast, as if awakening from a frightening dream. The bat bite on her shoulder is looking much better...at least from what can be told, since her clothing has been repaired.

It takes Maia a moment to realize where she is and what's been going on. Then she squeaks in alarm and scrambles to her feet.

"The bat! It's...it's..." She looks up, then around, and spies the large dead furry bodies below on the tower floor and draped over the stairs. "You got them."

Abruptly she bows at the waist and cries, "I'm sorry!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2011)

"Don't feel too badly; most would have flat out died from that bite, so you are already a step ahead of the majority. Injury, even near fatal injury, is just part of battle. I can still recall the time I almost died, and was seemingly pulled back by strange voices; those voices are the only reason I am here today, though I am still baffled at what they want with a fighter who couldn't even defend himself properly."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 14, 2011)

[sblock=Experience]
Tiny Bats = 50 XP each x4 = 200 XP
Dire Bats = 600 XP each x2 = 1,200 XP

Total = CR 4.5  = 1,400 XP
Divided by 5 players = 280 XP each [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Everyone please RP a little and make some perception checks for the area above you thanks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri] 
Purchases during adventure:
Cure light wounds CL3 = 30gp
Mending CL3 = 15gp
Total spent = 45gp

You may subtract this from your current gp please make a note of it in your above post and on your adventure tracking block on your sheet on the wiki (maybe a link to the above post for further character development). Great post btw I wish I could XP you [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

"Hey, it goes with the territory for us heroic types being maimed by giant flying rodents, you have to shrug it off. I can't count the number of giant winged horrors that have tried to take a bite out of me. Well I can, but I don't because you know who cares? I am alive." Izzik says cheerfully, "Plus you don't get to see a girl turn into a sparkly bonfire everyday."

He glances up through the trapdoor, "Right I am going to send an eagle up there, if nothing else it ought to distract any nasties while we climb. Everyone ready to roll?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

Maia regards Izzik wide-eyed and looks down at her feet, then back up.

"I...will walk. And I'm sorry about the...the 'sparkly bonfire.' _None_ of this has gone according to my plan."

Her face grew anxious suddenly. "You won't tell them, will you?" She quickly looked around, including everyone in her nervous confidence. "Any of you?"


----------



## udalrich (Feb 15, 2011)

Syldar looks confused by Maia's recent statements.  "If you don't want us to, we won't tell them.  But I'm not certain who 'they' are."

As she waits for Maia's answer, she gestures with her hand and the lights fly to the top of the tower.

[sblock="Dancing Lights"]I'm not sure how many rounds are left on the duration.  It's probably running low, in which case she'll recast before the party starts to investigate.  It'd be annoying to have the lights go out in the middle of something important.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2011)

"The gods," Maia clarifies. "They'd be upset with me if they knew I was here, and that I'd brought some of the *_Ignis Divinis_ with me. They're very...careful...about mortalkind using it. But I'll be careful, and it's really only a tiny speck of it compared to how much I'm meant to guard..."

She trails off, seeing the faces of the others.

"You...have no idea what I'm talking about, do you?"









*OOC:*


* Ignis Divinis - An old dialect of Celestial meaning variously "star fire" "divine fire" or "light of creation."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2011)

"I understand far more than I care to, little one. Be very careful with your gift, as there are many in this world who would seek to capture and abuse it. Still, sometimes to effectively guard something, one must understand who they are guarding it from and what the implications of failure truly are, so your presence here is as potentially helpful as it is is potentially harmful. Take strength in that, and you should do fine." Ausk ponders his own destiny as he shares his hard earned wisdom in hopes that Maia would not have to learn the hard way as well, with almost a sad look on his face. "As for not going to plan, welcome to reality; very few things go as planned; my owners planned to kill me, yet I am still here, I had planned to go the Dunn Wright Inn, but clearly that plan also did not see fruition."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

"Oh don't worry about that, the only god I am even marginally interested in is Penk - and he's bound to think its funny. Besides I have not told any particularly egregious puns lately so he's not going to be looking my way." Izzik tilts his head and gives Maia a lopsided grin, "And even if he did Penk loves a good straight man, and you my darling are priceless!"

The summoner looks up, "Right here goes, Mister Beaks away!", he calls summoning an resplendent celestial eagle which appears in flight some five feet above the trapdoor and casts about for foes. "Up you go Ausk my man, celestial eagles very rarely emulate pigeons, so you will probably be fine - unless he had a big dinner. I'm right behind you."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

"I'll keep you all covered from here," Xan says loading his crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]Otakkun said he will be taking a pbp break till April/May so I'll NPC him from here on out. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 15, 2011)

Once everyone else is ready, Ausk will arm himself with his flail and move up to see what there is to see, ready to attack any threat.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

The group cautiously moves up to the top of the stairs. A short three rung wooden ladder leads up to the open trap door.

But it isn't the trap door that gathers everyone's attention. The crossbow bolt that missed the bat is somehow lodged in the stone wall right next to a large hole with what looks like a chest inside. After inspecting the area the bolt must have activated a secret door which feel free during the fight.

Ausk quickly pulls the chest from it's resting place to have it sit on the landing, by the half-orcs straining muscles it must be very heavy.

[sblock=chest]






[/sblock]

Branded into the lid is a strange abstract bird design.

[sblock=brand]





[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Ha, wonder if this has anything to do with the Tengu - you know bird blokes - that attacked us earlier? Bird themed and all. Let me check it for magics before you have a crack at opening it." Izzik says tugging on his goatee thoughtfully. He chants quickly and jiggles his fingers and then examines the chest for magical auras.

"Hmm, let's see..."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 17, 2011)

Maia runs her fingers over the blackened wood of the brand.

"It's a beautiful design. Like a bird made of fire. Oh, that reminds me."

She looks over at the others. "Is anyone injured? I am not good at fighting yet, but I should be able to heal wounds in the flesh."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

OOC: Status update...

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]
Character        AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]*
Ausk             14  11  flail/none
Izzik            15  [COLOR=Yellow] 8  [/COLOR]s.spear/none
Syldar           16   [COLOR=Yellow]5  [/COLOR]spear/none
Maia             12  [COLOR=Red] [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR][/COLOR]  none/none
Xan              18  10  c.bow/ready
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2011)

Trying to figure out a way to contribute to the situation, Ausk will speak with the voices inside his head, "Does that symbol mean anything to you?"


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 17, 2011)

OOC: Nope nothing religious about the symbol.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2011)

"The voices inside my head are quite adamant that religion is not involved, if that helps." Ausk will look over the chest and the rest of the room for any further hidden opponents, features, traps, or just plain interesting things.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does Izzik detect any magic HM? I know he won't get the school, but just the presence of magic or not will potentially tell us something.


----------



## udalrich (Feb 17, 2011)

Syldar also examines the box.  "Léiríonn an draíocht" she says and concentrates on the box.

[sblock="Actions"]Cast detect magic.  Mainly to get a spellcraft check (if relevant), since if it's not magical, Izzik will aready know.  Upcoming spellcraft check does not include +2 racial bonus to id magical items.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

[sblock=Detect Magic] Both spells give back a reading of a faint aura of magic around the chest. Note Spellcraft is used to determine magical item properties and ID spells that you see casted or are affected by. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

"Well, why don't you go on and open it big fellow - you look a lot sturdier than the rest of us. Maia, you can stand by to heal him if its trapped or something right? You've got the whole angelic, divine fire thing going so I am presuming you've got some kind of divine gifts - right?" Izzik says, waving impatiently even as he steps back with an apologetic grin at Ausk.









*OOC:*


Ah I see it's Knowledge Arcana now to identify auras schools - Izzik still fails I'll keep the roll since its for the same intended purpose.







[sblock=The Belfry]
So we are just below the trapdoor right? Has the eagle spotted anything/been attacked by done anything? I presume not. It was summoned to be flying about 5ft. above the trapdoor.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ausk will gently take his pet, still wrapped protective around the gem, out of the pouch and hand him to Izzik. "Hold on to him for a sec, will ya? No point in both of us frying. And it wouldn't hurt to have weapons ready either." With that, Ausk will attempt to open the chest.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

Izzik nods and gently takes Alfred before stepping back, nodding, "No problem."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 18, 2011)

Ausk puts his back to the wall and has the chest facing him as the others look on. He notices nothing special about the chest as he gives it one more look over before deciding to open it. It is strange that there is no pad lock and Ausk grabs the clasp to move it so he can lift the lid.

"Ow!" the big half-orc says raising the hand and noticing a pin prick of blood on the back of his hand. "That hurt a little and... and..." Ausk head starts to swim as a wave of vertigo hits him. Everyone sees his eyes start to roll back inside his head before he grabs both sides of the chest to steady himself.

[sblock=OOC] really sorry about the poor rolls but I'm glad you lived through it.  CON is now at 10 HP are 7/9 [/sblock]

[sblock=Experience]
Trap CR 1: 400XP

400 / 4 players = 100xp each [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Was Ausk able to get the chest open through all that? 








*OOC:*


The rolls are typical for Ausk so far, one extreme of the other.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

"Ausk use my spear, just in case." Izzik calls throwing the weapon to the half orc.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ausk will take advantage of the offered spear, giving him both leverage and some distance from the chest.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

Ausk lifts up the lid of the chest with a spear to reveal...

[sblock=Contents]





[sblock=Just kidding]




[/sblock][/sblock]

The group barely notices that the eagle flying about above them has encountered nothing.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 19, 2011)

"Ah, there we go! Now what is with the bats, I hardly think they had gold fever, maybe the magic of the chest? Though from the symbol you would think birds..." The summoner shrugs, "Well looks like my eagle has not encountered anything, let me pop up and double check."

He hands Ausk his weasel back and heads up through the trapdoor glancing about cautiously...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 19, 2011)

The tell-tales of the detect magic are still present as Ausk lifted the lid and magic could be detected still about the area of the chest.

[sblock=OOC] One minute duration. And not an exact science there is magic here. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 19, 2011)

Ausk will see what precisely is in the chest.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2011)

It takes Maia a few moments, but she realizes that there are people in the group who have bandages that weren't there before, or bloodstains on their clothes. She goes to each, intending to be useful for -something- before the night is through.

Though her healing is unquestionably magic, it's unusual for divine magic. She sings quietly, a simple, sweet melody that despite being in a foreign tongue seems maddeningly familiar. It's the lullaby your mother hummed while rocking you to sleep; the impromptu victory song your team burst into when you made the winning score; the hopeful music that only you could hear when you spotted your first love across the way. A she sang, Maia's hand glowed from within, as if her very bones were shining powerfully enough to be seen through muscle and skin, and became outlined in a thin white flame. The touch of the flame was soothing though, and when it faded; when Maia removed her hand, the wound she touched was gone as if it had never been.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 19, 2011)

Izzik waves Maia off, "No, I only got nibbled, we are not sure we are done yet and I would rather you had some more juice in case I really get munched on."


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Izzik reports after a moment that the Belfry indeed looks clear and that there is no signs of bats in the small area containing the large bell.

Meanwhile Ausk rummages through the chest with a little help from the others and finds not only gold, gems, and jewels. He also finds four small potion vials and a small gray bag that looks to be full of dust.

The group calls down to Xan to let him know of the great find and the halfling's smile can be seen from far below. 

Suddenly the front door of the bell tower opens and in comes Leonion and Heather followed by the curly haired man who had first came to the Dunn Wright talking of bats. The stop short of the messy pieces of bat lying about the floor.

"A patrol came by and took into custody the Tengu gang members." And then looking over at Rizo he says. "And Rizo here came running up on us not a block ago saying something about it was almost time and we needed to get to the tower quickly, so here we are."

"Yes, yes" croaks Heather sending Leanan to flapping from where the crow sits on her shoulder. "Now will you tell us what is so urgent."

Rizo looks anxious and starts for the stairs, "Time! Yes it's time," he says calling up to where Izzik sits inside the trapdoor his feet dangling down on the ladder. "The campanae! You must ring it! Ring it now! It is *midnight*!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

Izzik searches about for a rope or hammer, and once he spies it begins ringing with childish glee. He rings it twelve times, one ear pressed against his shoulder and his left hand pressed against the other.

"Twelve o'clock and all's well. Bat's dead, treasure found, feeling swell!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ausk will have his flail ready and be watchful of this person who seems to think that the bells need be to rung, just in case this is some kind of trap.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 21, 2011)

Rizo climbs the stares as the bell tolls out the midnight hour. After the twelfth tone dies down he stands at the top of the landing looking highly relieved. 

"Thank you, thank you." he says to everyone as Izzik pops his head back out the trap door. The little round man looks around and his eyes widen at the hole in the wall that hid the chest. "What happened there?" he ask and then seeing the overflowing chest he asks, "What is all that?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

"You know I don't really have any bloody idea. But there's some magic about the chest I am assuming it has something to do with either the bats or the birdmen who attacked us, probably both. You know you should really get a taxidermist and get one of those big bats stuffed." Izzik says cheerily, resisting the temptation to continue ringing the bell with an effort of will.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

"Well I don't understand where it came from but it is all yours." Rizo says pulling himself up the short ladder to inspect the bell. He smiles at Izzik knowing that look in his eye. "Yes hard to resist isn't it."

The young summoner laughs hard enough to give Penk pause and returns to the others. He then notices the potions and small bag and understands they were the source of the auras his spell detected.

It takes a few minutes to gather up everything back into the chest and head back to the Dunn Wright. In a private room the group sets about to divide up their newly acquired treasure.

[sblock=OOC] And thus ends Bats in the Belfry. Thanks everyone for playing [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

So I need to break all this down by people as different people joined/left at different times. So here goes.

Syladar Narthalial (Udalrich)
Completed the whole adventure so these totals are easy.

XP: Encounter 620 + Time 686 = 1,306 XP (congrats)
GP: Encounter 760 + Time 588 = 1,348 GP

Izzik Deeks (Aldern Foxglove)
Completed the whole adventure so these totals are also easy.

XP: Encounter 620 + Time 686 = 1,306 XP
GP: Encounter 760 + Time 588 = 1,348 GP

Xan Millstone (Otakkun)
Last post Feb. 2nd 2011

XP: Encounter 520 + Time 546 = 1,066 XP
GP: Encounter 660 + Time 468 = 1,128 GP

Ausk the Crusher (sunshadow21)
Joined - Jan. 5th 2011

XP: Encounter 460 + Time 343 = 803 XP
GP: Encounter 520 + Time 294 = 814 GP

Maia (Shayuri)
Joined - Jan. 5th 2011

XP: Encounter 460 + Time 343 = 803 XP
GP: Encounter 520 + Time 294 = 814 GP

Heather (Antithetist)
Last Post Nov. 27th 2010

XP: Encounter 160 + Time 70 = 230 XP
GP: Encounter 240 + Time 60 = 300 GP

Leonion of Thunderfalls (Padreigh)
Last post Dec. 3rd 2010

XP: Encounter 160 + Time 140 = 300 XP
GP: Encounter 240 + Time 120 = 360 GP

*DMCs *
HolyMan = 5.46
GlassEye = 1.40

Total = 6.86 (98 days times 0.07)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Woot! My first LPF adventure as a player completed, cheers HM!

So while Izzik really does not care about the why of things as a rule - he got to ring a big bell. I am a curious, why were dire bats in the belfry?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well don't ask me I just go with the flow.  

The original adventure was to have a land, air, and sea theme for the summoners to use there SLA's with. I'm glad you got to summon your celestial dolphins, and I thought you might like to ring the bell also. LOL My first adventure had the PCs sliding down an inverted stair well which I'm sure was fun for them to picture.

Now I have a rules clarification about your summoning I never got around to posting. When I looked it up to have Xan dismiss his eidolon, I noticed that dismissing a summons is a standard action. So you can't dismiss and summon in the same round without something to give you two standard actions. Rule on page 216 under Dismissible. But it all worked out so all is good. 

Now on to loot. [/sblock]

Loot:

Dust of dryness = 850gp
Elixirs of hiding(x2) = 250gp each
Potion of jump  = 50gp
Potion of magic fang  = 50gp
masterwork shortbow = 330gp
masterwork dagger  = 302gp
leather armor(x4) = 10gp each
shortbows(x3) = 30gp each
arrows-20(x3) = 1gp each
daggers(x3) = 2gp each


If anyone wants to keep the emerald given to the group by the halfling it is worth 200gp, also you may convert your leftover GP into any form you wish as there was plenty of gems and jewels in the treasure chest.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Izzik happily tosses treasure about at the Dunn Wright Inn, and enjoys a drink with everyone, "Hey great working with you all! But alas I feel the call of adventure once more hopefully we will get to slay nefarious foes together once more!"









*OOC:*


Yes, you will note I never did I hope. Like in the octopus fight I dismissed Aressa in one round and summoned the dolphin in the next. With the SM1 ability though using it again removes the first so you can essentially burn charges to get an extra action with a Summon in a given turn. I tend to think its a really under rated ability, okay it does not work with your eidolon, but its a standard action and so flexible.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Ah I see the difference. And with the summons the one chumps the other but what happens at higher lvls when you can get multiple creatures? It looks to me like the potential for it to become broken at higher lvls.[/sblock]

Moving this up since we have a new page:

Loot:

Dust of dryness = 850gp
Elixirs of hiding(x2) = 250gp each
Potion of jump  = 50gp
Potion of magic fang  = 50gp
masterwork shortbow = 330gp
masterwork dagger  = 302gp
leather armor(x4) = 10gp each
shortbows(x3) = 30gp each
arrows-20(x3) = 1gp each
daggers(x3) = 2gp each


If anyone wants to keep the emerald given to the group by the halfling  it is worth 200gp, also you may convert your leftover GP into any form  you wish as there was plenty of gems and jewels in the treasure chest.


HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Izzik takes his share in gold, happy for others to select the gems and potions if they wish, but looking to go spend like a perverted glutton in an erotic bakery.

[sblock=SM Ability]No its pretty simple, if you use the ability again the previous go winks out. You can in effect only every have one use in play through the ability at any one time. Of course a summon can learn the Summon Monster spells, but if used normally they require the normal full round casting. So I don't think it is ever anything close to broken myself.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ausk will take the masterwork dagger and the potion of jump, leaving him a total of 462 in various gems to take to the Mystic Pearl and a total of 803 xp. I'll hold onto the DM credits for now since I would still be about 100 xp short with them. Can you sell back regular mundane items for half price?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 22, 2011)

Maia, completely mystified by the ritual of the bell, and the general state of elation in the others, accepts a generous double handful of gold and gems from the chest as her 'reward,' though for what she's not sure of. Yet, even with that confusion, there is a sense of camaraderie; of having been through some test that was only partly individual...and partly of them as a group. Even as the group splits up, Maia realizes that the events of the Belfry will always be there between them, a shared experience that will make them friends instead of strangers even years from now. And on the street she's walking on back to the inn, she smiles as a sudden and intense joy blasts through her.

Having friends was new...and made all this feel worthwhile.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

AFg: no potion of magic fang?? That was for the summoners and usable by the eidolons.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't like potions, not very cost effective, now if it had been a scroll I would have been all over it, but... Not a big deal for me to be honest though it only makes one natural attack +1 and Aressa has 3 - barely seems worth the action barring creatures with DR, and even against DR 5, meh.

Besides did you see how much Izzik spent? I literally could not have bought everything I did with that added, lol. 16gp left I think!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats on completing another adventure!  Good work everyone and good luck on your next ventures.

The numbers look good to me but maybe we should get another judge's ok on the DMC since I'm included in those.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Sure GE not sure if the others are subscribed so...

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
[MENTION=41485]InVinoVeritas[/MENTION]
[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION]

If any of you have a second and can verify my DMC numbers please.

Thanks in Advance

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


DMCs look alright. Congrats, everyone.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks WD just need Uldarich to post up if Syladar takes anything from the loot as everyone else is not around.

HM


----------



## udalrich (Feb 23, 2011)

Syldar grabs a quiver of arrows to replace the ones that she shot during the night.  She thinks for a moment, and says, "An archer can never have too many arrows" and picks up the remaining quivers.  

She looks at the short bow and tests the draw.  "This is nicer than mine, but it is sort of small.  And I would like one with a heavier draw, so I think I will leave the bow here." 

Nothing else interests her, so she takes the rest of her share in gold and gems.

[sblock="Arrows"]Do I need to keep track on non-magical, non-masterwork arrows?  I'm guessing that I shot about 10 during the adventure and probably recovered some after the fights.  At 20 arrows for a gold piece and a current wealth of over 1000 gp, keeping track of how many arrows I own seems like nothing more than an annoying bookkeeping task.  How many I actually have with me (since Syldar is close to medium encumbrance and probably cannot carry 100 arrows without going over) is something that I can see tracking, especially if we are out for a long time.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


For myself I would say no, not for mundane arrows, it would be easy to work around there's almost always going to be someone in a group who could carry some spare arrows for you. Personally I would only bother tracking them if you are in some sort of survival situation.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow your character is currently carrying 81 arrows of different types. We know her preferred fighting style. 

They're were four Tengu and I left out the fourth quiver intentionally to allow for the ones they shot and the leftover you would probably use to refill your quiver(s). So you have your normal arrows and for every quiver you take you would subtract 1gp from your total gp gained just as if you had bought them.

Now as for keeping track of the non-normal arrows that is something you should do.

HM


----------

